# Bombillas de bajo consumo. Aprovechas su circuito.



## josb86

Buenas de nuevo, les cuento que estos días abrí una lampara de estas ahorradoras que se quemo y encontré este integrado (mirar imagen) el cuento es que no que clase de integrado es y para que puede servir, la referencia que aparece es 13003 JSF010. lo he buscado peo no aparece, alguien sabe que es esto es algún regulador?


----------



## mcrven

Amigo, eso es un simple transistor derl tipo NPN para alta tensión:

MJ 13003

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/139677/UTC/MJE13003-TO.html

En ese enlace enstá su datasheet.

Dentro de la lámpara deberían haber 2 piezas iguales.

Saludos:


----------



## josb86

gracias


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Se me acaba ahora mismo de fundir la bombilla de bajo consumo que la tengo desde noviembre del 2008. Ya veo que dura más que las incandescente, menuda mentira y me gasté cerca de 9 € en ella por 20W reales y alumbra 100W.

Vi el circuito y es un fuente de alimentación que sospecho que la puedo aprovechar para algo. He encontrado Web curiosa de su funcionamiento. A ver que si la puedo reparar, ya que si metos golpecitos, enciende a veces pero a la misma se apaga.

http://centros5.pntic.mec.es/ies.victoria.kent/Rincon-C/Curiosid2/rc-104/rc-104.htm
http://www.taringa.net/posts/información/1036704/Como-funcionan-las-lamparas-de-bajo-consumo.html

Estoy escribiendo a escuras y un poco más me quedo chiflado con ojos rojos.

Saludo.


----------



## fraxisco

Eso de los golpesitos es por que uno se los dos filamentos se corto y al golpear la lampara se juntan los contactos y se enciende por si no lo sabes las lamparas de bajo consumo tienen filamentos adentro de los tubos de vidrio si queres averiguarlo rope una y veras los filamentos______  yo ya lo hice  en cuanto al circuito lo puedes usar para hacer fuxionar un fliback de tv pero es super peligroso


----------



## DOSMETROS

META, desarmala con cuidado y medí cual de los dos filamentos está cortado, probá conectar ahí un muy pequeño capacitor cerámico, Método intuitivo de prueba y error.

Algunas lámparas vuelven a andar aunque les cuesta algo arrancar (parpadean).

El tema es que si uno de los filamentos se interrumpe , eso corta el circuito.

Si el capacitor es muy grande, anda, pero se recalienta el vidrio hasta rajarse, tranquilo que no explota !

Podrías probar una resistencia, ya no me acuerdo , jugué con eso un par de años atrás.

Ahora uso la electrónica como balastros para tubo fluorescente ¡Son Magníficos!

La electrónica de las lámparas Osram de 20W curiosamente enciende perfecto hasta los tubos TL36, y no noto diferencia con otro tubo alimentado a balastro convencional de 40W puesto al lado. JAJAJA ¡Eso contradice la física! Ni me tomé el trabajo de ponerle la amperomética, sirve y chau.

Todo nació un día que colocando una lámpara nueva de esas , se me cayó y rompió GRRRRR y LPM!

Le saqué los vidrios rotos y la dejé por ahí con la seguridad que la electrónica estaba perfecta.

Por otro lado tenía una luminaria con dos Dulux L de 52 W cada una que no andaba , esas van en serie con un balastro doble, asi que si se quema uno de los 4 filamentos ya no anda mas nada! 

Conclusión, tester y a medir filamentos y uno de los tubos tenía los dos quemados , cosa rara.  Así que pensé probar el tubo bueno de 52W con la electrónica esa de 20W, total con que encendiera un poco ya me confirmaría. 

La cosa es que la lámpara encendió fuertísimo, mucho más de lo que yo esperaba (tubo de 52W con balastro de 20W), bueno , pensé, en 2 minutos se incendia . . . pero no, quedó toda la noche encendido en el patio. Así que desde ahí es que los utilizo como balastro de los tubos comunes TL36W, contrariando principios físicos , matemáticos, eléctricos y luminotécnicos.  JAJAJA

Me queda pendiente darle algún uso como fuente. . .  ya va a llegar . . .


----------



## electrodan

Interesante para cuando se me queme al mía.


----------



## Nilfred

Tengo unas lámparas GE Made in Poland que las copré entre Febrero y Abril del '99 que todavía estan andando.

La primera que compré fué una GE Made in Germany que se quemó el año pasado si mal no recuerdo. La compré no se cuando, pero mucho antes que las otras, con motivo de ponerla bajo el ventilador de techo, porque al oscilar tanto me quemaba los filamentos de las comunes, incluso las de filamento largo duraban pocas semanas. Salia fortuna en esa época y por mucho tiempo fué la única que tenía.

Ultimamente ando comprando Philips Made in China, las que se van quemando las desarmo con cuidado de no romper el vidrio (hay al menos 2 venenos adentro: Flúor y Mercurio) guardo la base con el balasto y tiro el vidrio a la basura sin romper.

Se quemó una de 23W y me resultó lógico usar el balasto para un tubo circular de 22W, anda perfecto. Ahora sobre el tema de usar con tubos de mayor potencia una vez desarme una con un defecto de fabricación: Afuera decía 18W y por dentro decía 9W, duró poco mas de un año, el capacitor de entrada estaba desangrado. Creo que esa sería la única modificación para trabajar con mayor potencia y verificar los switch conmutadores (leer el código y ver en Internet de que potencia son)

Cada uno sabrá cuanto vale su tiempo, es algo que tomo como referencia a la hora de decidir si lo hago o lo compro hecho, entonces comparo el valor de 1 hora de mi tiempo contra los 13 ARS que me sale el balasto electrónico para fluorescente de 40W en la tienda de la esquina. Evidentemente seguiré coleccionando balastos de CFL, sin hacer nada con ellos hasta que me jubile.


----------



## Meta

Hola:


Dicen que *Phillips* es mejor y en estas cosas es bueno comprar marcas, no basurilla. La mia es *GALUX* 20W/65 Made in UAE. Me habrán estafado, lo bueno de recibir palos es aprender a no cometer los mismos errores, por ejemplo, comprar la misma marca. Sólo si no hay otra cosa y no me queda más remedio.

Saludo y gracias por los comentarios.

Pueden hacer más opiniones.


----------



## Nilfred

Si, según el INTI dice que la Philips Twister de 20W es mejor en este informe.
Es muy poco probable que Philips haya puesto plata para el informe pero en Argentina todo tiene precio, confiaría mas en alguien del foro con luxómetro en mano que pueda verificar el informe.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Va un circuito de ellas   

Saludos !


----------



## tiopepe123

Uno de los errores es pones las lamparas en lugares de transito y poco uso.

Estan lamparas estan diseñadas para trabajar horas y no segundos, en los pasillos mejor colocar lamparas convncionales de filamento.


No se porque dicen que son mas ecologicas, una lampara de filamento solo hay cristal, chapa metalica y un poco de estaño.

La de bajo consumo, hay electronica, estano, cristal, gases malos, fosforo...muchas cosas dificiles de reciclar.

Fijaos bien, en grandes letras ponen, 22W y en pequeñas y escondidas 38W (creo recordar), o sea ya no es tan bajo el consumo, eso me recuerda a la gran eficiencia de las diacroicas halogenas, muy eficientas pero se necesitan mas unidades que las convencionales.

Finalmente quedan los led's que tienen tambien vida limitada, pero sale muy muy caro.


En din , soy muy critico sobre el asunto, me parece que pactaron las grandes una forma para hacer la competencia de las lamparas convencionales que ya no les suponian un negocio suficientemente rentable y la excusa sue la ecologia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te falta el peor TioPepe: ÓXIDO DE MERCURIO ! ! 

http://erenovable.com/2007/07/25/lamparas-compactas-fluorescentes-un-repaso/

¿Las CFLs tienen mercurio?¿Son malas para el medioambiente?

Sí, todas las lámpara fluorescente tienen una cantidad muy pequeña de mercurio (generalmente 5 mg). Si todo ese mercurio fuese concentrado en una gota, esa gota tendría un diámetro de sólo 1.1 milímetros. 

El mercurio es un material altamente contaminante, sí, así que las CFLs deberían ser recicladas y no arrojadas con la basura normal. 


Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Fijaos bien, en grandes letras ponen, 22W y en pequeñas y escondidas 38W


Los españoles tienen suerte que la PFC es obligatoria, por estos pagos no, entonces ponen 22W PF 0,6 y la cuenta me da tal cual:
22W / 0,6 = 36.66W
Esto implica para el usuario de medidor digital que el consumo medido será efectivamente 36Wh, en cambio para quien tenga todavía el medidor viejo medirá 22Wh. Igual estamos lejos de los 110W equivalentes a una lámpara de filamento.
Seguramente habrán notado que a la hora de conscientizar a la gente ponen 2 medidores de los viejos, uno con la lámpara común y el otro con la de bajo consumo.
Como impacta entonces en el bolsillo argentino una lámpara encendida 10hs por día:
110W - 22W = 88W de diferencia por hora
88W × 10h × 30 días = 26.4 kWh al mes, que a razón de 0,40 ARS/kWh serían
26.4 kWh × 0,40 ARS/kWh = 10,56 ARS/mes o 0.0352 ARS/hs
Siendo que la lámpara cuesta cerca de 20 ARS, se paga sola en tan solo 2 meses o 568 hs de uso.
Ahora teniendo en cuenta el Factor de Potencia en un medidor digital da 
22 kWh × 0,40 ARS/kWh = 8.80 ARS/mes o 0.0293 ARS/hs
Osea 3 meses para que se pague sola o 682 hs de uso, no está nada mal.
Durante su vida útil de 6000 hs se habrá pagado 10 veces.
Este consumo combinado con el aire acondicionado da otro resultado favorable por los Watts de calor arrojados al ambiente.
Se recomienda 1 o 2 encendidos diarios, esto hace que los hábitos de consumo cambien y las luces permanezcan prendidas mas de lo necesario.
Con las lámparas de LED hacen falta 10000 hs para recuperar la inversión, si es cierto que duran 100000 hs es lo mismo que las CFL, pero si duran solo 20000 es carísimo.


----------



## Guest

.

Nilfred, tiopepe123, DOSMETROS, lo peligroso de las lamparas "de bajo consumo" por su contenido contaminante no es de conocimiento publico que arrojan a la basura (generalmente previa rotura de las lamparas, mas aun cuando son tubos) exponiendose a contaminarse.

creo que seria responsabilidad de los fabricantes reciclar (si se puede) y "hacerse cargo" de las lamparas "agotadas", y por que no iniciar desde este foro se exija por ley este cumplimiento.

.


----------



## Nepper

Wow! cuantas cosas raras... 
Resulta que estaba en la casa de un amigo, y se le rompe (simplemente deja de funcionar) entonces, como en esa casa me tienen de "chico técnico" me dijeron si la podía arreglar... (claro, me lo decían en broma), pero viendo una movie, y jugando con la lamparita en la mesa, noto la "encastración", meto el dedo, y la abro, OH! que sorpresa para mi cuando ví todo el circuiterío! nunca nadie había abierto una de esas... y nos pusimos ha hablar todo esto, de que si bien ahorra energía, contamina 10 veces mas al medio ambiente... y lo que es peor, existen muchas mas variables para que dejen de andar...
Luego de ver este valasto, volví a mi laboratorio secreto en la habitación de mi hermana y me puse a ver que podía hacer con todo esto, ya que funcionaba perfecto!
Ahora, viento todo esto, estoy viendo buenas formas de reutilizarlo, pero me intriga una cosa:

¿pude usarse como simplemente una fuente de continua? yo porque tengo unos proyectitos y como que no tengo ganas de comprar unos transformadores de 180W 18V... o algo así...

Viendo en otros lugares, y midiendo con el tester, noté que los valores rondan entre los 6 y 15 v de salida "Hacia" los tubos, el tema, que como no tengo osciloscopio, no se si es continua, ademas, como un balasto, entrega una corriente muy alta al inicio, ¿estoy en lo correcto? no conozco mucho de las luminarias....


----------



## Tomasito

En la salida que va a los tubos tenés una corriente alterna de alta frecuencia de 311vpp.


Yo las lámparas quemadas las uso como balástos para los tubos fluorescentes convencionales. En mi habitación tengo desde hace tres años, un tubo (que saqué de la basura con los filamentos quemados) TL36, y la electrónica de un bajo consumo de 18w (Creo) y me ilumina la habitación sin problemas, durante todo este tiempo sin haberse quemado jamás 

También me hice una "portatil" (en Argentina, lámpara portatil que se usa para colgar en distintos lados, por ejemplo cuando se arregla un auto, se cuelga del capot abierto), con un tubo como de 40cm y la electrónica de una lámpara de bajo consumo, y un desodorante rexona de "mango/gabinete"   

Funciona perfecto también, nunca un problema


----------



## J2C

CoForistas

En febrero de este año habia encontrado una pagina con información que pense analizar para tratar de recuperar los balastos electronicos con tubos convencionales en mi casa, al solo efecto de evitarme el gasto de las reactancias convencionales, aqui les dejo el link para quien le pueda interesar: 

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html

Perdón por ponerlo en ingles, pero era lo que tenia. Aun no me he hecho el tiempo necesario para realizar las pruebas y a decir verdad no habia visto este foro. Desde ya gracias por lo puesto en el mismo. 

Saludos.                    JuanKa.-


----------



## elmo2

esta idea me parecio buena:





http://www.tehhouse.us/electrical/cfledlamp1/index.php

el creador comenta que es otra forma de reciclar las lampara ahorradoras (CFL)...

saludos...


----------



## J2C

Aprovecho a postear una Nota de Aplicación de ST Microelectronics con cierta antiguedad donde se puede ampliar mas la información.

Saludos.                        JuanKa.-


----------



## Tomasito

elmo2 dijo:


> esta idea me parecio buena:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tehhouse.us/electrical/cfledlamp1/index.php
> 
> el creador comenta que es otra forma de reciclar las lampara ahorradoras (CFL)...
> 
> saludos...





Yo le pondría tres leds blancos de 3W con un disipadorsito pasivo de aluminio. Con esos pocos leds de 3mm no creo que ilumine nada  (ya con 9w en leds no es taaanto).


----------



## Alfgu

Retomando este hilo, ya que tenia desconocimiento del invento de este hombre con el casquillo y los led's, a lo mejor es una pregunta tonta, pero me surge la duda, con el circuito que tiene hecho el inventor del casquillo con led's, tiene 7 led's, ¿podía poner varios led's, entre 20 y 50 led's por ejemplo, utilizando los mismos componentes que puso para que valiese para 120 ó 230 V? o sería tarea imposible y tendría que ingeniarmelas?

Lo pregunto porque tengo dos casquillos de estas dichosas lámparas de "bajo consumo" pero de alta contaminacion para el medio ambiente y me gustaría aprovecharlo para hacer una lampara de salon con unos 50 led's aproximadamente y si valiese el mismo circuito que hizo el inventor, para tantos led's, no tendría que buscar otros circuitos.


----------



## adigmo

Hola!! Hace tiempo se me quemó un balasto electrónico de un tubo de 36w. El tema es que intenté hacerlo arrancar con varias lámparas de bajo consumo que dejaron de funcionar pero nada, no anda, ni enciende a medias, ni parpadea. Queria saber si existe algun secreto, yo simplemente conecte los pares que estaban conectados a cada "punta" del tubo de la lampara de bajo consumo a las puntas del tubo fluerescente, tambien probe con varios tubos por si estaban quemadas las resistencias, pero nada, no anda!!! Se aceptan sugerencias ya que necesito un balasto pequeño porque el artefacto es del tipo extrachato y sino voy a tener que comprar uno completamente nuevo. Gracias comunidad!!!


----------



## Tomasito

Debe estar quemado el "balasto". Desarmalo, y medí los transistores. También debe tener alguna resitencia quemada.

Igual, es probable que salga más caro arreglarlo que comprar uno nuevo, sale 2 dolares un "balasto" para 36/40w.


----------



## adigmo

Tomasito dijo:


> Debe estar quemado el "balasto". Desarmalo, y medí los transistores. También debe tener alguna resitencia quemada.
> 
> Igual, es probable que salga más caro arreglarlo que comprar uno nuevo, sale 2 dolares un "balasto" para 36/40w.



Muchas gracias!! voy a medir los transistores solo porque estoy aburrido, sino mañana compro uno.


----------



## Hugo Benz

Gracias por el diagrama del circuito...pero, será que se puede modificar el mismo para que pueda funcionar con 12 volts?, sería muy útil para lugares en donde no se dispone del fluido eléctrico de 220 V. Saludos!!


----------



## tomspangler

Hola gente les escribo desde Uruguay, interesante el tema de las Bombillas de bajo consumo.
Personalmente no me convencen mucho la mayoría no dura lo que debería, siempre compro las que dicen que duran "seis u ocho años " y dandoles un uso normal nunca pasan los dos años y se les quema uno de los filamentos, yo las reparo colocandoles en paralelo al filamento cortado un condensador, de 10nF 400 Vl, (para bombillas hasta 20W) y funcionan muy bién.
Otro problema es que la mayoría generan una gran cantidad de ruido de línea.
Bueno saludos.


----------



## Josefe17

Hola a todos. Debería estar haciendo física, pero no. Resulta que hace tiempo nos dió el gobierno una de esas bombillas de bajo consumo y al sacarla de la caja, se fue al suelo. La desmonté y le saqué el balasto. Lo tengo por ahí guardado. Y me pregunto, si la bombilla era de 8 W, ¿me valdría para un tubo de luz de emergencia de 8 W? ¿Y para un ultravioleta?

Josefe17


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si que va !

Saludos !


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

HOLA FOREROS: ¡A REAVIVAR EL TEMA!: Es impresionante la basura electrónica con esto de las "bajo consumo" (mentiiiraaaa: con lo que cue$tan y duran...¡y contaminan!). Les cuento: fabriqué un detector de billetes falsos, de un cartel de publicidad lleno de fluorescentes de 20w las extraje e iluminé toda la casa; todo usando los balastos electrónicos internos de las lámparas. Aguantan cualquier cosa, incluso uno de 20w con pequeños disipadores enciende tubo de 36w. Pruébenlos, no se arrepentirán...


----------



## moises95

He visto una imagen en internet de una bombilla de bajo consumo que tiene dentro un circuito con varios componentes. ¿Las bombillas de bajo consumo tienen un circuito para que enciendan? o ¿Cual es la funcion de ese circuito?

Y tiene una bobina que parece un minitransformador ¿no? O que es eso.
Os dejo la imagen para que veais.


----------



## marcelorenz

no es ni mas ni menos que una reactancia electronica.

normalmente un tubo flourescente se alimenta a travez de un balasto, el cual se comporta limitando la corriente del tubo agracias a la frecuencia de la corriente alterna que lo atraviesa.

bueno, el circuito que contienen las lamparas bajo consumo lo que hacen es rectificar los 220V de linea, con los cuales se alimenta un oscilador de alta frecuencia, luego del cual esta el "balasto", el cual es tan pequeño gracias a la elevada frecuencia de trabajo.

si te pones a pensar, si eliminas el oscilador de alta frecuencia, el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo, pero al aumentar la frecuencia, no es necesario un balasto con con tanta inductancia pór lo que no hace falta ni el nucleo de hierro, ni la cantidad de espiras normal que posee un balasto comun y corriente.


----------



## Nucle

Hola, buena respuesta marcelorenz , en realmente es una reactancia electronica,por eso se reciclan y ademas salen tan caras al comprarlas..

Un saludo ¡¡


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

FOREROS: no las tiren: yo armé con estos circuitos un detector de billetes falsos y los coloco a tubos fluorescentes de 36W y funcan muy bien (estoy reemplazando balastos y arrancadores comunes, que tienen tantos problemas!). Prueben...


----------



## moises95

Yo tengo un tubo fluorescente desos que seran de 6v, es de una linterna, pero no tengo el circuito que prende el tubo. ¿Serviria uno de las bombillas de bajo consumo?


----------



## Lucio Ariel

Con ese circuito puedes "reciclarlo" para hacer un foco de iluminación con leds. Aquí en mi país México se le llama foco ahorrador y en tonos blancos hay blanco cálido y blanco frío.

Por cierto, han escuchado la frecuencia que emiten esos focos?? se escucha como un chillido de alta frecuencia, a qué se debe, a que ya están el las últimas?? (cuando se escucha ese ruidito es cuando se pone negro su fluorescencia)


----------



## duile

user300 dijo:


> He visto una imagen en internet de una bombilla de bajo consumo que tiene dentro un circuito con varios componentes. ¿Las bombillas de bajo consumo tienen un circuito para que enciendan? o ¿Cual es la funcion de ese circuito?
> 
> Y tiene una bobina que parece un minitransformador ¿no? O que es eso.
> Os dejo la imagen para que veais.





que te parece éste diagrama!!!


----------



## Neodymio

que voltaje entregan?


----------



## duile

voltajes pico de casi 1000v
con alta frecuencia...


----------



## Dano

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Con ese circuito puedes "reciclarlo" para hacer un foco de iluminación con leds. Aquí en mi país México se le llama foco ahorrador y en tonos blancos hay blanco cálido y blanco frío.
> 
> Por cierto, han escuchado la frecuencia que emiten esos focos?? se escucha como un chillido de alta frecuencia, a qué se debe, a que ya están el las últimas?? (cuando se escucha ese ruidito es cuando se pone negro su fluorescencia)



Muy probable que escuches un armónico de la frecuencia fundamental del oscilador.



> que voltaje entregan?



Entregan un pico de alta tension mayor a 800v para ionizar el gas y despues se mantienen como una fuente de corriente constante.


----------



## nito092

Bueno reviviendo el tema..

Chicos les vengo a preguntar que alternativa puedo usar para los MJE13001, MJE13002 y MJE13003 que sea de encapsulado chico o mediano que no sea el MJE13005

la pregunta viene a que por aqui solo puedo conseguir los MJE13005 pero estos me son muy grandes (físicamente) para algunas lámparas de 10-20W me gustaría reparar y dejar lo mas original posible

y conque puenteo si se me quema un filamento de una bombilla de 26W o mas

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

nito092 dijo:


> Bueno reviviendo el tema..
> 
> Chicos les vengo a preguntar que alternativa puedo usar para los MJE13001, MJE13002 y MJE13003 que sea de encapsulado chico o mediano que no sea el MJE13005
> 
> la pregunta viene a que por aqui solo puedo conseguir los MJE13005 pero estos me son muy grandes (físicamente) para algunas lámparas de 10-20W me gustaría reparar y dejar lo mas original posible
> 
> y conque puenteo si se me quema un filamento de una bombilla de 26W o mas
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Lo de los transistores fijate en el datashiit 

El filamento cortado se puentea con un capacitor cerámico muuuuuuuuy pequeño , digamos que el mínimo que la haga arrancar , si es mas grande enciende mejor y más rápido pero se recalienta el vidrio y se raja.

No probé con resistencias .

Saludos !


----------



## Tomasito

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/flipcat/index.html

Arriba a la derecha poné "mj10003" y buscá la página por características técnicas (está por orden numérico también).


----------



## ALE777

Tomasito dijo:


> Yo le pondría tres leds blancos de 3W con un disipadorsito pasivo de aluminio. Con esos pocos leds de 3mm no creo que ilumine nada  (ya con 9w en leds no es taaanto).



La razon de PORQUE no pone leds de 3 o mas Watts es porque usa una fuente "fria", o sea, SIN TRANSFORMADOR, y esas fuentes entregan, como mucho, 100 mA, y un led de 3W consume alrededor de 1A...necesitaria un transformador de 220V / 3V 1A minimo para hacer andar estos Leds... el espacio de la carcasa de la lampara no da para meter un transformador asi...ya habria que pensar en una fuente switching, lo que haria el circuito mas complejo...


----------



## J2C

*Medidor viejo = Electromecánico*, por lo tanto no contempla la medición de la potencia reactiva generando un menor costo de la energía en casas de familia.

*Medidor Digital = Electrónico*, contempla en la medición la potencia reactiva generando un mayor costo por la energía.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cristian_elect

Hay tengo un foco ahorrador de 12V DC y su circuito es mas simple que los de 220V AC usa solo un transistor.
Un tranformador elevador de voltaje el circuito es lo mas parecido  a  lo de que usan para los fluorecentes de los carros pero mas compacto.


----------



## Nuyel

Y ¿no hay mejor forma de calcular el capacitor?
Mi foco es de 20W, el capacitor que esta entre los filamentos es de 1nF y el otro al parecer es de 33nF, intenté poner uno de 1nF en el filamento muerto y al conectarlo se volvió estroboscopio  luego de un rato cuando ya había entrado en calor (y comenzó a oler raro) se volvió intermitente, ya intenté con valores más pequeños 680pF, 470pF y 220pF, con estos al inicio prende bien pero luego comienza a volverse intermitente y con el de 150pF ni si quiera se encendió


----------



## exe919

hola gente realice este tema para saber si alguno de ustedes tiene las especificaciones del circuito de una lampara de bajo consumo
va en realidad de los datos del inductor  filtro y el trafo toroideal .
desde ya les agradezco su paciencia


----------



## marianoarcas

primero lo primero, de que "marca" es la lampara, si es de alguna marca reconocida, capas que se consigue el circuito, si es genrerica, noi se si se puede. hay una pagina, cunando la reencuentre te la paso, que tiene muchisimos circuitos de cfl (compact fluorescent lamp buscalas asi que vas a encontrar mas cosaas)

http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html


----------



## Marcelote

Hola, es mi primer mensaje en el foro.
¿Alguien sabe o ha medido la inductancia de las bobinas  de destas lámparas de bajo consumo? Hay normalmente 3: una con núcleo en doble E que debe superar el mH, otra generalmente con núcleo de ferrita pero en forma cilíndrica y un transformadorcito toroidal pequeñito de 1cc de diámetro exterior y aprox 0,4-0,5cm de altura.
Pues por más que he buscado, en los esquemas vienen todos los valores excepto los de las bobinas.
Sería muy bueno para poder aprovecharlas por ejemplo para transformadores DC-DC.
Os agradecería si alguno lo tiene en algún esquema o si tiene un medidor de inductancias y pudiese medir alguna de ellas.
Un saludo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Marcelote

Bueno, dos acontecimientos sorprendentes. El primero es que nadie de los que haya leído mi primer post sepa o haya tenido la posibilidad de medir las inductancias de una lámpara de bajo consumo (claro que para esto último hace falta tener un medidor de inductancias, una lámpara desguazada y ganas de ponerse ;-). La segunda es que "a voleo" he conseguido rebobinar la de ferrita en forma de doble E para lo que yo necesitaba (un elevador conmutado de 12V CC a 270V CC capaz de dar al menos 10mA) y ¡¡ha funcionado!!.
Gracias de antemano si alguien se disponía a medirlas. No estaría de más que lo pusiera, aunque sólo sea por curiosidad y por si le vale a otros.


----------



## Nuyel

Pues eso también veo que es posible, tienes todo el circuito, solo hay que saber la potencia de ese transformadorcito para adaptarlo, yo creo que voy a ver como adaptarlo para darme 5V, si la potencia es de 20W (creo es la de salida por que el consumo dice que es de 36W) serian como 4A y si me da 2.5A ya es suficiente para lo que necesito (para alimentar la base enfriadora de la lap y una lapara USB entre otras cosas de ese tipo), también pensaba en la posibilidad de hacerla lampara LED con esa modificación.
El otro día iba caminando por la calle y me encontré una fuente de quizás alguna bocina amplificada de PC (solo tenia el conector de 3,5mm y parte de la carcaza de la bocina), no sabia que ya les ponían de SMPS, esta rota la placa pero parece ser la totalidad de los componentes de la fuente, voy a revisar la y ver si también la puedo poner a andar.


----------



## alfredo1978

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te falta el peor TioPepe: ÓXIDO DE MERCURIO ! !
> 
> http://erenovable.com/2007/07/25/lamparas-compactas-fluorescentes-un-repaso/
> 
> ¿Las CFLs tienen mercurio?¿Son malas para el medioambiente?
> 
> Sí, todas las lámpara fluorescente tienen una cantidad muy pequeña de mercurio (generalmente 5 mg). Si todo ese mercurio fuese concentrado en una gota, esa gota tendría un diámetro de sólo 1.1 milímetros.
> 
> El mercurio es un material altamente contaminante, sí, así que las CFLs deberían ser recicladas y no arrojadas con la basura normal.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Si, efectivamente las FCL tienen mercurio, con lo cual, hay que tener extremo cuidado a la hora de desarmarlas, mas aya del riesgo de corte en la piel si llega a romperse el vidrio, el contacto del contenido interior del tubo es altamente toxico.

Aguanten los leds!!!!!


----------



## ghr71

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo de los transistores fijate en el datashiit
> 
> El filamento cortado se puentea con un capacitor cerámico muuuuuuuuy pequeño , digamos que el mínimo que la haga arrancar , si es mas grande enciende mejor y más rápido pero se recalienta el vidrio y se raja.
> 
> No probé con resistencias .
> 
> Saludos !



Hola, desde hace varios años las reparo con resistencias que varian de 10 a 20 ohms según la lámpara, con buenos resultados,  voy a probar con capacitores , la idea es proteger el filamento sano los más posible para que dure más tiempo

saludos


----------



## nito092

ghr71 dijo:


> Hola, desde hace varios años las reparo con resistencias que varian de 10 a 20 ohms según la lámpara, con buenos resultados,  voy a probar con capacitores , la idea es proteger el filamento sano los más posible para que dure más tiempo
> 
> saludos




mas o menos puedes especificar mas lo del valor de la resistencia? y de cuantos "W"
gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin

de 3 a 5watts segun la potencia de la lampara y ojo que no cualquier resistencia le va


----------



## Daniel.more

porque reparar la electronmica de las lamparas si sabemos de antemano que estan capadas para que no duren.....busquen en la red hay circuitos bien diseñados que hacen estas lamparas casi eternas funcionan aunque los filamentos esten rotos,de echo esta diseñada para poner en todo tipo de lamparas jodidas....una vez colgue aqui ese esquema pero como nadie le lo tomo en cuenta lo quite,ya no lo tengo pero en la red seguro esta,mi sobrino lo probo y me lo dio por bueno,aunque yo no tenia tiempo y se traspapelo....saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel.more dijo:


> porque reparar la electronmica de las lamparas si sabemos de antemano que estan capadas para que no duren.....busquen en la red hay circuitos bien diseñados que hacen estas lamparas casi eternas funcionan aunque los filamentos esten rotos,de echo esta diseñada para poner en todo tipo de lamparas jodidas....una vez colgue aqui ese esquema pero como nadie le lo tomo en cuenta lo quite,ya no lo tengo pero en la red seguro esta,mi sobrino lo probo y me lo dio por bueno,aunque yo no tenia tiempo y se traspapelo....saludos



Hola por que no lo volves a subir al circuito y me dejas que lo pruebe y te diga si tiene buenas prestaciones.


----------



## ghr71

nito092 dijo:


> mas o menos puedes especificar mas lo del valor de la resistencia? y de cuantos "W"
> gracias




hola, siempre use resistencias comunes de 1/4W , la lámpara arranca al toque por lo que no pasa nada 

si la lámpara por alguna razón tarda en arrancar prefiero que se queme la resistencia ....



Daniel.more dijo:


> porque reparar la electronmica de las lamparas si sabemos de antemano que estan capadas para que no duren.....busquen en la red hay circuitos bien diseñados que hacen estas lamparas casi eternas funcionan aunque los filamentos esten rotos,de echo esta diseñada para poner en todo tipo de lamparas jodidas....una vez colgue aqui ese esquema pero como nadie le lo tomo en cuenta lo quite,ya no lo tengo pero en la red seguro esta,mi sobrino lo probo y me lo dio por bueno,aunque yo no tenia tiempo y se traspapelo....saludos




por favor podrias subir el link , porque si buscamos en google si saber esactamente el texto hay muchos temas al respecto


----------



## nito092

gracias por sus respuestas, y al amigo Daniel.more seria bueno que nos consiguiera el esquema a ver solucionamos, por lo menos aquí en mi país reparar una lámpara de estas ahorra mucho dinero


----------



## crisal

tengo una duda sobre la tarjeta de los focos ahorradores, tengo una tarjeta *QUE* estaba con falla y lo cambie los transistores 13001 y lo medi me sale 45 DC, ¡alguin sabe porque?


----------



## moises95

Meta dijo:
			
		

> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/6020/57671622.png





¿Ese esquema esta bien? 

Esque lo probe en un tubo pero no encendía. Medí los filamentos del tubo, uno daba continuidad con poca resistencia y otro no nada nada, ¿Sería que estaba cortado y por eso no encendía?


----------



## fernandob

si, el esquema esta ok 

filamento abierto >>>> soporto una reactancia en corto .
o sea tubo out.

en este tipo de placa se ve que usa los 4 hilos de el tubo.
por algo es.

hay circuitos que prende el tubo aun con el filamento abierto , por que solo lo usan de antena, no hace precalentamiento .


----------



## moises95

fernandob dijo:


> si, el esquema esta ok
> 
> filamento abierto >>>> soporto una reactancia en corto .
> o sea tubo out.
> 
> en este tipo de placa se ve que usa los 4 hilos de el tubo.
> por algo es.
> 
> hay circuitos que prende el tubo aun con el filamento abierto , por que solo lo usan de antena, no hace precalentamiento .




¿Entonces cuando el filamento esta cortado (no da resistencia) es porque la reactancia estubo en corto?

Los balastros electronicos de las bombillas de bajo consumo encienden el fluorescente a la primera, pero en este caso los filamentos deben estan en condiciones ¿no? Es decir, que puedo cojer un fluorescente que ha estado con reactancia y cebador dando destellos o con los filamentos naranjas, conectarlo a el balastro electronico de 4 hilos y me enciende perfectamente ¿No?


----------



## fernandob

no, perfectamente no 

igual, es cosa de que te pongas  a hacer pruebas.
pero pensa con un poco de logica:
fluorescente nuevo es nuevo , todo blanco y pipi cucu .
fluorescente viejo es bordes negros y poca luz, eso asi es , no lo revivis.
aunque le pongas reactancia electronica.

ademas, fijate vos que si esas reactancias reviviesen a los muertos, entonces las lapmaras bc no se estropearian nunca.

mira, al csoa es simple, por lo menos asi hago yo:
lampara BC que no funka la tiras en una caja 
y cuando tenes muchas en al caja te pones a mirarlas, yo vi que unas cuantas fallan solo por lso cables que salen de la placa y van a el tubo, hay algunas que no usan cables sino un conector, que al cerrarla toca, a veces mal .
y con las demas probas vos, basta que tengas un tubo que si funcione, posiblemente si tenes ganass separas :
tubos que andan 
placas que andan .

lo demas al tacho .
y como frankenstein armas nuevos.

muicha gente las tira cuando no andan, es cosa de ir juntando y cuando tenes unas 20 , ahi te remangas y te pones, ahi si vale la pena.

PD: hacete un probador, con un tubo ok probas placas  y con una placa ok probas tubos


----------



## moises95

fernandob dijo:


> no, perfectamente no
> 
> igual, es cosa de que te pongas  a hacer pruebas.
> pero pensa con un poco de logica:
> fluorescente nuevo es nuevo , todo blanco y pipi cucu .
> fluorescente viejo es bordes negros y poca luz, eso asi es , no lo revivis.
> aunque le pongas reactancia electronica.
> 
> ademas, fijate vos que si esas reactancias reviviesen a los muertos, entonces las lapmaras bc no se estropearian nunca.
> 
> mira, al csoa es simple, por lo menos asi hago yo:
> lampara BC que no funka la tiras en una caja
> y cuando tenes muchas en al caja te pones a mirarlas, yo vi que unas cuantas fallan solo por lso cables que salen de la placa y van a el tubo, hay algunas que no usan cables sino un conector, que al cerrarla toca, a veces mal .
> y con las demas probas vos, basta que tengas un tubo que si funcione, posiblemente si tenes ganass separas :
> tubos que andan
> placas que andan .
> 
> lo demas al tacho .
> y como frankenstein armas nuevos.
> 
> muicha gente las tira cuando no andan, es cosa de ir juntando y cuando tenes unas 20 , ahi te remangas y te pones, ahi si vale la pena.
> 
> PD: hacete un probador, con un tubo ok probas placas  y con una placa ok probas tubos



O bien con un tubo viejo voy probando placas, por si revienta el tubo o quemo los filamentos, usaré lampara en serie por si acaso hago un corto jeje. 

Pero como dices, a probar, ya tengo jundatas unas 6 placas, haber si junto mas y a porbar  

Haré así y separaré, los tubos que funcionas y las placas que funcionan, lo demas pues ya no sirve


----------



## Don Plaquetin

encontré tirada una de 65Watts, tengo que repararla y quisiera probar haber si puedo conectarla a un tubo de 40 watts, aunque ahora solo hay tubos de 35Watts


----------



## fernandob

65w es 65w ...........no hay tu tia.
hay tubos de 60w rectos.
para ese es .


----------



## moises95

Si pongo un balastro de bombilla bajo consumo 18w a un tubo fluorescente de 22w ¿Funciona o No enciende?

Si esque enciende con un balastro menos potente ¿Que ocurriría? ¿Se quema el balastro, el fluorescente ilumina menos?



SSTC dijo:


> encontré tirada una de 65Watts, tengo que repararla y quisiera probar haber si puedo conectarla a un tubo de 40 watts, aunque ahora solo hay tubos de 35Watts
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80036



 65W! ¿A cuanto equivale en una de filamento?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

moises95 dijo:


> Si pongo un balastro de bombilla bajo consumo 18w a un tubo fluorescente de 22w ¿Funciona o No enciende?



Yo probé y encienden, pero el problema es que se calientan los transistores 



moises95 dijo:


> 65W! ¿A cuanto equivale en una de filamento?



SI es de las grande de galpon, pero no existe tubo lineal de esa potencia y si existe aca no lo consigo por eso voy a probar y si PLOMMMMMMM (exploto) por lo menos intente 

saludos


----------



## fernandob

nito092 dijo:


> mas o menos puedes especificar mas lo del valor de la resistencia? y de cuantos "W"
> gracias



de buenas a primeras diria yo que medir con el tester el filamento que si funciona daria una referencia , aunque , si la placa genera alta frecuencia y ese filamento tiene unas vueltitas, pues la impedancia deberia ser mayor .





moises95 dijo:


> Si pongo un balastro de bombilla bajo consumo 18w a un tubo fluorescente de 22w ¿Funciona o No enciende?
> 
> Si esque enciende con un balastro menos potente ¿Que ocurriría? ¿Se quema el balastro, el fluorescente ilumina menos?
> 
> 
> 
> 65W! ¿A cuanto equivale en una de filamento?



en poca diferencia no importa, 18 a 22w 

pero si hablamos de 40 a 60w hay un 50 % 
tendrias que analizar un poco , primero si es para ti , pues ver si consigues el tubo de 60 w .
sino , ver .
se que hay reactancias estandard que son para 2 tubos, con arrancadores especiales.

tendrias que ver la posibilidad  y de como manejar 2 tubos en serie, pero , si bien podria decir que hay formas, pero , la verdad, estamso hablando de cosas muy economicas, NO DA  para andar complicando el gallinero.
es lo que es .


----------



## Meta

moises95 dijo:


> Si pongo un balastro de bombilla bajo consumo 18w a un tubo fluorescente de 22w ¿Funciona o No enciende?



Hola:






http://pruebaelectronica.blogspot.com.es/2010/10/encender-tubos-fluorescentes-con.html

No es aconsejable, ya que los transistores se calientan más de lo normal que con el tiempo y el uso se fastidiarán porque acorta la vida.

Si le pones un buen disipador con un buen ventilador puede escapar. Si la cantidad en potencia (W) es muy grande no funcinará.

Otra cosa. El plazo de 5 años para las lámparas de bajo consumo, así que guardas las que se te rompan porque solo habrá de Led.
Leer noticias.
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/2012/09/11/actualidad/1347380662_646521.html

Un saludo.


----------



## moises95

SSTC dijo:


> Yo probé y encienden, pero el problema es que se calientan los transistores
> 
> 
> 
> SI es de las grande de galpon, pero no existe tubo lineal de esa potencia y si existe aca no lo consigo por eso voy a probar y si PLOMMMMMMM (exploto) por lo menos intente
> 
> saludos




Pero aguantan los transistores ¿No?

¿Te ha eventado el fluorescente por ponerle un balastro de mas potencia de lo que es el fluorescente?

Bueno, ya se como va el tema del tubo mas potente que el balastro 

Van a desaparecer las bajo consumo, es decir, al final quedaremos con solo bombillas leds, 



			
				noticia dijo:
			
		

> creando luz ultravioleta invisible que absorbe el revestimiento fluorescente de la bombilla y la transforma en luz visible.



Pues si el fluorescente le quitas el polvito blanco se ve como un rayo en color morado ¿Que es eso? 

Me da que ultravioletas a lo bestia, peor que los tubos de luz negra


----------



## asherar

moises95 dijo:


> Pues si el fluorescente le quitas el polvito blanco se ve como un rayo en color morado ¿Que es eso?
> 
> Me da que ultravioletas a lo bestia, peor que los tubos de luz negra




El polvito blanco es tóxico y no debería entrar en contacto con la piel o los ojos o nada !!! 
Ese polvito es lo que convierte los rayos UV en luz en el rango visible. 
Sin el polvito estás mirando una fuente de UV con toda la potencia de la lámpara. 
Te vas a quedar ciego pibe ...


----------



## fernandob

ademas de que si le quitas el polvillo ese como que , ya la rompiste ...........luego no vas a volver a cerrarla ?? no ??


----------



## Nuyel

moises95 dijo:


> Pues si el fluorescente le quitas el polvito blanco se ve como un rayo en color morado ¿Que es eso?
> 
> Me da que ultravioletas a lo bestia, peor que los tubos de luz negra



De hecho sí, el de luz negra tiene algunos fósforos para filtrar la parte del UV de onda corta los cuales son dañinos y solo dejar pasar la UV de onda larga, aparte de que si se abre se pierden los vapores de mercurio y el otro gas que tiene por lo que no la podrías sellar.


----------



## fernandob

les hago una consulta, viendo esquemas de estas BC 
por ejemplo






esta bien si yo pienso que saco la lampara, o sea LMP1  LMP2  y pongo lso filamentos en corto , PERO DEJO C6 y C3 que al final son las impedacias que hacen de carga, que limitan la corriente de el trafo.
asi no se quema nada no ?? 

por que calculo yo que los filamentos tienen muy baja impedacia.

ES MAS en verdad ahora que lo pienso la carga sobre el trafo no es C6 y C3 , por que la corriente circula por el gas de el tubo.

C6 no la puedo eliminar, sino si que es un corto .
pero no se que Z equivale el tubo .


----------



## Meta

He tocado el polvito blanco desde niño, por ahora no me ha pasado nada, solo por ahora, ya que en el futuro me podrá entrar cancer de algo.

Menos mal que ya están las bombillas de LEd, ya que las de bajo consumo según he leído, también desaparecerán en el futuro.


----------



## moises95

Meta dijo:


> He tocado el polvito blanco desde niño, por ahora no me ha pasado nada, solo por ahora, ya que en el futuro me podrá entrar cancer de algo.
> 
> Menos mal que ya están las bombillas de LEd, ya que las de bajo consumo según he leído, también desaparecerán en el futuro.



Que entra cancer? Yo toqué un poco de uno roto 

lo del rayo morado se ve en uno que le faltaba un poco de polvito blanco por la zona donde estael filamento 





fernandob dijo:


> ademas de que si le quitas el polvillo ese como que , ya la rompiste ...........luego no vas a volver a cerrarla ?? no ??


No lo abrí y lo cerré, si no se veía por donde esta el filamento, faltaba algo de polvito blanco, ademas habeces ese polvo desaprece parece que se quema o algo y se hace transparente por alguna zona viendose algo 

De todas maneras *¿es un rayo morado? *


----------



## Nuyel

moises95 dijo:


> No lo abrí y lo cerré, si no se veía por donde esta el filamento, faltaba algo de polvito blanco, ademas habeces ese polvo desaprece parece que se quema o algo y se hace transparente por alguna zona viendose algo
> 
> De todas maneras *¿es un rayo morado? *



Pues es polvo, vi como se rompió una y luego todo el polvo se esparció dejando el vidrio transparente, al parecer cuando lo aplican es liquido pero supongo que con el tiempo ese liquido se vaporiza en el tubo y cambia su concentración dejando el polvo adherido, talves si se golpea se mueva un poco o algo, por lo otro, es radiación ultravioleta, pero parte de esa alcanza el espectro visible más elevado por eso se ve violeta el rayo.


----------



## moises95

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues es polvo, vi como se rompió una y luego todo el polvo se esparció dejando el vidrio transparente, al parecer cuando lo aplican es liquido pero supongo que con el tiempo ese liquido se vaporiza en el tubo y cambia su concentración dejando el polvo adherido, talves si se golpea se mueva un poco o algo, por lo otro, es radiación ultravioleta, pero parte de esa alcanza el espectro visible más elevado por eso se ve violeta el rayo.




Yo intenté echarle agua para valar el tubo, ya que tenía pensado hacer algún invento con el cilindro transparente, pero no se iba, así que lo dejé.  

Entonces, si el tubo o tubiese el polvo blanco, aparte de verse el rayo morado, ¿Alimbraría algo? ¿Sería muy peligroso?


----------



## Nuyel

Si se veria el rayo morado, pero es por la alta concentración que hay en él, no alumbraría notablemente por que la mayoría es luz ultravioleta fuera del espectro visible, y si es muy peligroso por que parte de esa UV es de onda corta de alta energía (recuerda que es UV con tener una longitud menor a 380nm hasta por los 10nm luego ya son Rayos X), la de onda larga (UVA) no tiene muchos problemas, la de onda media (UVB) puede dañar la piel (es la responsable del cáncer de piel) y la de onda corta es la más dañina, es la que se usa en procesos de esterilización.
Los tubos de luz negra vienen con filtros para reducir esa luz UV dañina, aparte de tener el cristal de wood que filtra la luz visible también tienen fósforos (el polvo de las lamparas) para filtrar el espectro nocivo.


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> les hago una consulta, viendo esquemas de estas BC
> por ejemplo
> 
> http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/luxar11w.png
> 
> esta bien si yo pienso que saco la lampara, o sea LMP1  LMP2  y pongo lso filamentos en corto , PERO DEJO C6 y C3 que al final son las impedacias que hacen de carga, que limitan la corriente de el trafo.
> asi no se quema nada no ??
> 
> por que calculo yo que los filamentos tienen muy baja impedacia.
> 
> ES MAS en verdad ahora que lo pienso la carga sobre el trafo no es C6 y C3 , por que la corriente circula por el gas de el tubo.
> 
> C6 no la puedo eliminar, sino si que es un corto .
> pero no se que Z equivale el tubo .









Como yo lo veo, sin analizar la malla de la izquierda, solo mirando la rama que mencionas: 

1.- C6 y C3 eliminan la contínua, si es que hay. Acordate que la impedancia de C es |Z|= 1/wC, 
o sea que en alta frec. se acerca a un shunt (Ni me imagino a qué frecuencia trabaja esa rama.)
2.- Los filamentos son resistencias de "algún valor" no necesariamente alto (???) tal que, cuando se calienta y se ioniza el gas, la corriente prefiere circular por él y no por los filamentos (que pasan a funcionar como electrodos), con lo que el C3 queda puenteado. El gas una vez ionizado es prácticamente un corto-circuito rabioso  (Z=R=0 !!!!), por eso se le pone una inductancia en serie, para que en alta frecuencia (f=w/2pi) se tenga una inductancia alta y ponga un límite a la corriente. 
3.- Si eliminás C6 sacándolo, lo que te queda es un circuito abierto y no circula corriente. Si en cambio lo puenteas, entonces sí queda en "corto", pero la que limita la corriente es L1.

¿ Alguien sabe qué hace el resto del circuito ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

el capasitor c3 es el que cambia depende el tubo que tenga puesto para mayor o menor brillo ,el resto queda como esta 
el esquema es universal. a lo sumo se cambian los transistores por unos 13007 y con disipador(a los transistores el disipador) para tubos de bien grandes de 108 wat y se agrande el valor de c3 ,para tubos mas pequeños se tiene que achicar c3 porque sino lo queman asi de primeras



> ¿ Alguien sabe qué hace el resto del circuito ?


es un oscilador,sirve para que el tubo no parpadee y no se produzca/minimice  un efecto muy molesto y peligroso si es que hay maquinas con partes girando (efecto estrobo-algoo que hace parecer la rueda o parte móvil pareciera que esa quieta.lo que hace peligroso para los operarios)

hacerte????


----------



## Meta

Hola:





http://www.iluminacionexpress.com/luces-de-noche/309-luz-de-noche-con-interruptor-1w-230v.html

Hace días compré una luz de 1W por 1,50 €. Su circuito son simple, resistencias y condensadores. No tiene ninguna bobina.

Más bien es para niños pequeños o bebes cuando van a dormir. Por 4.50 € ya puedo comprar otro con un LDR incorporado.

Para escapar está bien. Lo he desarmado, pero...

¿Dónde saco esas bombillas si todo el juego cuesta 1.50 €?

Este tipo de lámparas se funden o se queman con el tiempo, mejor una de Led con LDR y sensor PIC incorporado como la de abajo pero no la tengo.

http://www.solostocks.com/venta-pro...nsor-de-movimiento-portatil-sin-pilas-6953397

Como se vana dejar de fabricar bombillas de bajo consumo, pues que mala suerte.

Saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si quieren aprovechar el circuito en otra cosa que no sea otra luz,,,
se puede fabricar un lindo transformador electrónico,solo necesitan un núcleo amarillo de fuente de pc ,un poco de alambre para bobinar  ,hacer un puente el circuito y listo,le pueden sacar 50/60 wat ,unos diodos rápido para rectificar la salida , se puede alimentar tranqui un ampli,no tiene protección contra cortos,por lo es mejor fabricar un protector ,por si hay un corto que no se quemen los transistores 13003


----------



## fernandob

asherar dijo:


> [
> 
> ¿ Alguien sabe qué hace el resto del circuito ?



lo saque de aca:
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html
que estaba en otro tema de este foro 

no se si explica, pero como dicen es un oscilador.
la alta frecuencia se  que obvio es para usar trafo chico de ferrite y ademas evita parpadeo, pero ademas entre la alta frecuencia y la tension (creo que el trafo eleva) es que el tubo enciende al instante .
ese tipo de esquemas no los se interpretar, pero no veo un "calentamiento de filamentos ahi.
o no se verlo.
quizas encienda aun con solo un pin de cada filamento .

en el enlace hay otros esquemas, no es unico .
hay muchos modelos e incluso reactancias para tubos mayores .

si me permiten jugar a intentar entender un poco , dentro de mi ignorancia estuve mirando el esquema:
el TR1 mas que un trafo lo que hace es tomar muestra de la corriente y asi entregar en el sec. señal para alimentar los T y que conmuten alternadamente .
asi que no hay elevador.
me pinta que es L1 la que hace las veces de "reactancia" de igual modo que las comunes.

tension mas alta hay , por que partimos de 311vcc


----------



## DOSMETROS

fernandob dijo:


> quizas encienda aun con solo un pin de cada filamento .


 
 

Pudieron hacerlo pero no quisieron , fijate que cualquier luz de emergencia no usa los filamentos y encienden igual.

Pero ellos prefieren que se queme un filamento y fin de la lamparita


----------



## fernandob

cuales decis ?? las de 12vcc ? ?? 
o las autonomas ??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las de 12 V que he visto no usaban los filamentos


----------



## el-rey-julien

cualquiera de las luces de emergencia ,si esas de 6 volt y las de 12 volt


----------



## fernandob

las de 12v si usan UNO , por eso se ponen negras de un lado pronto .
y lo tienen siempre activo ........

malas.

mira, asi era la salida, el trafo obvio que si es elevador y bastante , pero el secundario ocupaba unas vueltas para un calentamiento  (las atomlux  y casi todas eran copias) .

por eso te repito, casi ni se usaban y los tubos se ponian negros de un lado .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo había visto esos que tenían un rosquete hecho sobre una barrita de ferrita y no los usaban , igual queda claro que según la frecuencia y la alta tensión inicial , encienden solitos


----------



## el-rey-julien

la razón del porque tienen filamento es porque duran mas,con las reactancias que no usan filamento las lamparas quedan con las puntas negras en poco tiempo


----------



## fernandob

si, yo los hacia.
con el tubito de ferrite.
y te aseguro que usan 3 cables (al tubo me refiero) .

aun de vez en cuando reparo .

hasta hice algunas modificaciones........pero .....en realidad...........son cosas que ........es triste pero no valen la pena.
naide lo nota ni lo valora, si 3 tubos duran un monton mientras los demas se queman , las vecees que puse nunca nadie lo valoro .
asi que .nada .

y ahora quizas me salga un trabajo de poner un equipo centralizado y estoy un poco ........ ¿? que hacer ??  no quiero poner mas fluorescentes (aunque tengo ) , existiendo ya los leds que en esto son muy pero muy ventajosos.
cada vez que subo a un cole 132 veo las luces que tienen a leds, buenisimas, pero no se donde conseguirlas.

ya listo , con el actrilico .
ves autonomas en todos lados , pero de 12v no .........

PD: ni loco  me pongo a hacerlas, alguna vez pregunte aca si alguno hacia.
me aconsejaban de comprar los leds..... como si no trabajase ya


----------



## DOSMETROS

fernandob dijo:


> y ahora quizas me salga un trabajo de poner un equipo centralizado y estoy un poco ........ ¿? que hacer ?? no quiero poner mas fluorescentes (aunque tengo ) ,


 
Aprovechá y andá descartando


----------



## fernandob

el-rey-julien dijo:


> la razón del porque tienen filamento es porque duran mas,con las reactancias que no usan filamento las lamparas quedan con las puntas negras en poco tiempo



"teoricamente " al tubo lo disparas con el precalentamiento y luego el pico de AT .
o con una buena AT , PERO EL TRUCO ES LUEGO bajar un cambio y pasar a la corriente de "mantenimiento" , si no haces ese paso y mantenes el precalentamiento o una excesiva corriente  ahi es que duran poco .





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aprovechá y andá descartando



es que no me gusta, no me da la cara, si hago un trabajo me gusta hacerlo BIEN .
si yo se que esta lo otro no me voy a hacer un trabajo MIO ........YO ..........MI .
mal .

las que tengo se supone van yendose en cambios donde ya hay fluor.
aunque no bajan por que muchas veces reparo .
y alguna vez me han dado por que las sacaron y pusieron autonomas  .....  .....

me podes creer ???? 

sacaron las de central que tenian hace 10 años y siempre ok para poner autonomas que no les duraron nada ......
y eso que les adverti  a algunos mios.
y les hice un informe.

pero la gente es asi .
boba.


----------



## puroh

pues ya que están hablando de ahorro en luminarias les paso un circuito que he tomado de aqui. 

aunque se sale algo del tema creo que es un interesante aporte, conociendo el ahorro que tienen los leds.

he probado el circuito y funciona, pero seguiré haciendo pruebas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *puroh* gracias por el aporte, NO se puede decir que si va o no en esta sección porque algo tiene que ver


----------



## octavio2

Nilfred dijo:


> Los españoles tienen suerte que la PFC es obligatoria,


¿en que comunidad autonoma? 
porque yo he desmontado varias bombillas de bajo consumo y ninguna lleva pfc,hasta ahora solo he visto una PFC en una tele plana de las grandes.Y la PFC es muy importante,por que en ello se basa la  factura de la luz.
Aqui a los politicos ,lo mas que se les ha ocurrido es prohibir las incandescentes,lo cual es un error,las incandescentes son la mejor opcion en algunos casos.Las lamparas de bajo consumo (de tubo) no son adecuadas en sitios en los que se encienden y apagan a menudo,o hace mucho calor,o mucho frio.
Y los leds ya empiezan a tener un buen precio ,teniendo en cuenta todas sus ventajas,eso si ,habria que hacerlos con PFC y no esos adaptadores resistitivos que les ponen.Ademas hay leds y leds,algunos rinden 60lumens/watt y otros mas de 100 lumens/watt.Y al igual que cuando llegaron las bombillas de bajo consumo,no cabian en las lamparas pensadas para bombillas incandescentes,ahora hay que rediseñar las lamparas para los leds,que necesitan mas espacio para disipar bien el calor ,y pueden ir integrados en la lampara ya que duran un monton.En la foto una lampara de leds que hice de 7w alumbra que da gusto,mas de 500 lumens,y lleva 2 meses funcionando en un sitio en el que las de bajo consumo se estropean rapido.Los leds son smd y estan soldados sobre el cable,sin placa,por cierto muy mala idea,es mejor usar placa.


----------



## Nuyel

Bien, ya se fundieron las de la cocina, estaba en la tienda viendo cual comprar y me sorprende que todas traen el factor de potencia en 60%, eso esta bastante *[término innecesariamente grotesco]* ¬¬ ¿como se puede medir y corregir? estudio electromecánica así que tengo clases sobre análisis de circuitos pero solo me enseñaron usando la impedancia y no me dijeron como medir el el f.p. con instrumentos, quiero llevarlas al menos a 80%, en especial creo que será bueno reciclar los componentes para hacer una fuente para LEDs, necesito poder incrementar los lúmenes para que la abuela no tenga problemas en ver ahí por las noches, se me esta ocurriendo que en lugar de poner 40W con flurecente ponga los LEDs dispersos por todos lados para distribuirlo mejor, en especial en los estantes lo otro que no se (pero dudo mucho) seria si se puede reemplazar el incandescente que está sobre la estufa por algo un poco más ahorrador.


----------



## asherar

*Comentario sobre el uso del circuito de una lámpara de bajo consumo 
con tubos fluorescentes normales*

Una vez que el gas se torna conductor el tubo funciona como un cortocircuito solamente. 
La corriente viene limitada por el balasto (sea electrónico o autoinductivo). 

Como en todo circuito la potencia máxima a desarrollar la define la fuente. 

En los circuitos de tubos fluorescentes con balasto, la potencia disipada queda determinada por las dimensiones geométricas del tubo y las características del balasto. 

Para las lámparas, como son justamente de bajo consumo, y viendo lo delgados que son los 
tubitos, un tubo fluorescente de 1 pulgada de diámetro, o más, debería soportar de sobra la máxima potencia de la fuente. 

Por eso, al mezclar circuito de lámpara con tubo fluorescente grande, yo pondría la potencia nominal *mayor en el tubo*, y la *menor en el circuito*, como hizo el amigo DOSMETROS. 

El peligro es poner al revés, porque no es seguro que el tubo fluorescente pueda disipar potencias mayores a sus valores nominales. 
Por ejemplo: puede recalentarse el vidrio y dilatarse diferente en las pasadas de los electrodos metálicos llegando a valores que excedan el diseño. Tal vez no explota (lástima), pero entra aire y se estropea un tubo nuevo. 

Días pasados con un circuito reciclado para 20W y un tubo de 60 cm (18 W) me armé una lámpara para el taller, excediendo un 10 % el límite del criterio anterior. 
Me ahorré el balasto, soporte y arrancador. Casi la mitad del costo total. 

Entonces: unos buenos anteojos de soldadura y a probar !!! 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> La cosa es que la lámpara encendió fuertísimo, mucho más de lo que yo  esperaba (tubo de 52W con balastro de 20W), bueno , pensé, en 2 minutos  se incendia . . . pero no, quedó toda la noche encendido en el patio.  Así que desde ahí es que los utilizo como balastro de los tubos comunes  TL36W, *contrariando principios físicos , matemáticos, eléctricos y luminotécnicos*.  JAJAJA



Dosme: no estás contradiciendo ninguna ley, lo que pasa es que la Física es generosa !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias por lo generoso Alejandro 

Pongo algo que aportó varias veces por ahí Don Lemur , se les puede aumentar algo la potencia agrandando C3


Ver el archivo adjunto 16995

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

también se puede bajar la potencia ,depende del tubo que uno consiga,
por ejemplo para esos tubitos de 7 wat (luz negra y lamparas germicidas de 4 y 7 wat,),si o si hay que bajar la potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale , ya que estás pone unos ejemplos con valores , de los que te acuerdes 

¿ Y que pasa con C2 ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

y no me acuerdo,luego me fijo de cuanto le puse a las que tengo funcionando,ya me tengo ir al trabajo,
saludos ¡¡


----------



## asherar

C3 tiene importancia antes del disparo del gas, porque el módulo de la reactancia X3 =  i / w C3 determina qué fracción de la tensión aplicada en toda la rama va a quedar aplicada en el tubo. Por eso sirve para la etapa previa al arranque. Una vez que el tubo la cortocircuita ya no importa más el valor de C3. La potencia lumínica vendrá dada por el valor de pico aplicado a toda la rama del tubo, a la salida del oscilador, y de la limitación que impone la impedancia de salida, el valor total de esa rama. En el diagrama del rey-julien sería la serie entre C2, L1 y TR1. 

Para subir la corriente en el tubo yo me inclino por: 

a) subir el valor de C2 o 
b) bajar la inductancia L1, o
c) ambas cosas

No tocaría TR1 porque está comprometida con la realimentación del oscilador, y eso mejor no cambiarlo a menos que haya un buen motivo.


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale , ya que estás pone unos ejemplos con valores , de los que te acuerdes
> 
> ¿ Y que pasa con C2 ?



C1 (se ha marcado como C2 en el diagrama) nada tiene que ver con potencia del circuito ni del tubo fluorescente. Es el retardo para el encendido.

Según la potencia del tubo se deben cambiar L1, C2 y C3. El resto del circuito puede manejar hasta unos 80W en configuración push-pull con 2 tubos de 40W.

Fabriqué unas 200 pzas. hace unos 10-12 años. Algunos se dañaron y se repararon, otros permanecen funcionando y aún sin daño. Los tubos funcionan aprox. durante 2 años y algunos pocos pasan de los 3 años.


----------



## fernandob

hola, alguien sabe /ha probado  si es viable y/o como poner 2 tubos en serie , digamos de 15w cada uno  y manejarlos con solo una de estas placas.

que hay que hacer para que se disparen en serie . si es viable .


----------



## asherar

fernandob dijo:


> hola, alguien sabe /ha probado  si es viable y/o  como poner 2 tubos en serie , digamos de 15w cada uno  y manejarlos con  solo una de estas placas.
> 
> que hay que hacer para que se disparen en serie . si es viable .



Al ponerlos en serie cada tubo se "calienta" (ioniza) de una punta sola y no llega a conducir. 
 Por si no me creés te subí un video: 




Pero usan dos arrancadores, uno por tubo. Eso equivale a dos plaquitas de BC.


----------



## mcrven

fernandob dijo:


> hola, alguien sabe /ha probado  si es viable y/o como poner 2 tubos en serie , digamos de 15w cada uno  y manejarlos con solo una de estas placas.
> 
> que hay que hacer para que se disparen en serie . si es viable .



Los tubos no se ponen en serie, se colocan en push-pull, tal como pueden ver en el diagrama adjunto.

Cada tubo debe llevar su propia L, capacitor de carga y capacitor de sintonía.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para eso vienen los balastros electrónicos dobles , con los convencionales no le veo que se pueda 

Lo habíamos visto con Fernandob pero referido a los balastros convencionales para dos tubos* y los dos arrancadores eran especiales* .

Éste es similar al de Alejandro pero mas bonito 





 

http://planetacuario.com/showthread...-eleccion-y-conexion-de-Balastros(reactancias)

http://www.islajardin.com/montaje_fluorescentes.html

http://www.portalpez.com/diagrama-conexiones-2-pl-a-balastro-doble-vt69588.html

http://mundopez.org/bricolaje-y-equipamiento/16539-ampliar-luz-acuario-120-l-montequinto-2.html


----------



## asherar

asherar dijo:


> Para subir la corriente en el tubo yo me inclino por:
> 
> a) subir el valor de C2 o
> b) bajar la inductancia L1, o
> c) ambas cosas



Ojo! 
Para la opción (c) recordemos que la reactancia total de la serie L1 y C2 es: 

X = j [ w L1 - 1/ (w C2) ]

O sea que al aumentar C2 se baja la reactancia capacitiva, pero se aumenta la reactancia total.
No he experimentado con esto pero todo me lleva a pensar que el ajuste se hace con L1.


----------



## fernandob

verificado..........rapido y facil:

2 tubos *en serie *de 15 w que eran los que tenia .........una sola reactancia electronica de BC de 20 w :

prenden ambos ok, siempre , sin problemas .

sin cuentas, sin ecuaciones, solo alicate, zocalos, tubos y a probar !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Siempre compro las lamparas Osram (Siemens) de 20 Watts , están armadas a presión , o sea que con un cuchillo se separa el tubo de la electrónica (tiene los 4 contactos a presión) , así que junto las electrónicas buenas con los tubos buenos y salen andando , hace unos dias arreglé seis así.

Porque o se les quema un filamento o les vuela la electrónica.


----------



## fernandob

en el video creo que alejandro uso una reactancia mecanica con arrancadores, y veniamos hablando de a electronica, hice esto : (ver fig. ) y anduvo.

para las ractancias electromecanicas (las de bobina ) se usan arrancadores especiales, no se que diferencia tienen, pero asi se pueden poner 2 tubos en serie.

Con reactancia electronica que es lo que veniamos haciendo probe, por que simplemente dude , ya sabia que trabaja por alta tension y que cuando el gas de uno se ioniza pues conduce:
asi que si uno encendia despues haria que el otro tambien ...... probe, solo un rato.
pense : reactancia electronica NO trabaja con sistema de precalentamiento de filamento, NO se exaactamente como si por alta tension o por la frecuencia pero ioniza al gas al toque .... no es por precalentamiento , asi que probar que pasa , si se hace una serie, si se transmite de uno al otro.......es PROBAR con ese concepto .

luego cuando hice la prueba con reactancia electromecanica y 2 "arrancadores no tan comunes " ahi si que estaba un poco mas seguro y tambien anduvo.
en este caso si se que tengo que precalentar los flilamentos y conozco el concepto , por eso es que probe mi idea con logica y coherencia y ANDUVO .
como te digo, con reactancia electromecanica tambien lo hice andar , *usando 2 teclas como arrancadores .* 
pero yo hice que ambos sistema saliesen andando .


y TU conexionado "serie" por como prenden solo 2 filamentos (uno de cada tubo ) no debe ser "muy serie " si veo que usas un arrancador comun y prenden asi los filamentos me pinta que hiciste esto: (fig. 3 ).


----------



## asherar

De las figuras que pusiste la 3 es la que yo armé, y es la que no encendía. 
Por la misma razón que la 3, la figura 1 me parece que no debería arrancar. 
En cambio la 2 me parece más sensata, pero a mí no se me había ocurrido. 
Con teclas como arrancador manual podés manejar el tiempo de calentamiento a ojo, ... pero si tarda en arrancar te arriesgás a quemar el filamento, y por lo tanto "no resulta práctico para uso regular".

El aire normal tiene una débil concentración de electrones libres (1000 cm-3). En esas condiciones (aire a presión atmosférica y sin preionización adicional) se forma un arco recién con 3kV/mm. 
Los tubos comerciales trabajan en baja presión y por eso descargan con tensiones muy bajas (1V/mm o menos), pero para esto dependen de la ionización debida al filamento. 
En los circuitos de bajo consumo (BC) el capacitor electrolítico de la entrada aguanta 400 V, así que la alta tensión llegará a lo sumo a unos escasos 300 VAC aprox. (yo medí 240VAC). Teniendo en cuenta el largo máximo de los tubos de 1 m sale un valor estimativo 3 V/mm=300V/100mm. 

La temperatura del gas ayuda un poco, pero lo que importa es qué tan lejos llegan los electrones que salen del filamento, lo que se llama "preionización". Por eso, si no encienden los filamentos de los dos extremos del tubo es difícil, si no imposible, que arranque la descarga. Tanto más cuanto más largo sea el tubo. 
En ese tema el circuito de balasto electrónico o de BC no aporta nada de raro, al menos en los esquemas de los que se viene hablando. No hay nada mágico con la electrónica, y por eso la prueba la hice con arrancador y balasto. No es que me haya ido de tema.
Hasta ahora la única diferencia que he notado es que un balasto electrónico puede tener menor tiempo de encendido que un arrancador bimetálico. Pero eso depende de si el tubos y/o el arrancador están nuevos o un poco agotados/gastados. 

Otra forma de disparo sería por RF pero ni el circuito de bajo consumo ni el de reactancia de bobina llegan a ese rango. 
La forma de encenderlos electrostáticamente (frotando con una lana) es nada más que para el espectáculo. Enciende, pero "no resulta práctico para uso regular".


----------



## fernandob

el esquema que hiciste si lo hubieses "pensado" te dabas cuenta que no andaria puesto que no solo no cerras el calentamiendo de ambos en un tubo , sino que ademas cuando abre el arrancador la Tension de disparo No cae en ningun tubo, sino en los extremos finales.-
PERO OJO !!! yo tambien lo hubiese probado para sacarme la duda y no me parece eso vergonzozo .

A -- un tubo fluor aguanta muchisimo con precalentamiento de filamentos excesivos, no te niego que se le acorte la vida util, pero aguanta muchisimo.
lo veras en algun negocio o subte que le quedo el arrancador pegado y por dias y semanas esta el tubo apagado pero con lso filamentos al rojo , eso fuerza todo:
estropea al tubo y la reactancia esta que pela.
B --- como los prendi yo:
en vez de arrancadores pulsadores NA :
1 --- inicialmente tubos apagados = circuitos abiertos el gas sin ionizar.
2 --- si solo cierro un pulsador nada pasara por que esta el otro tubo "abierto" .
3 --- inicia todo al pulsar ambos a la vez , ahi tengo precalentamiento de ambos tubos 
4 --- suelto un solo pulsador y prende, (obvio) .
5 --- la duda es si al soltar el otro tendria los valores suficientes, me pintaba que si, ya que la reactancia esta sobrada y recorde lo que dijiste que era casi un corto el gas ionizado.
y efectivamente asi ocurrio, y varias veces lo probe.

6 ---- la unica contra : (solo lo pense (teorico, pero seguro que si ) ) , te lo dejo .


----------



## asherar

asherar dijo:


> La forma de hacerlo con los tubos en serie la explican acá.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5pRxo6bjJE&feature=endscreen&NR=1
> Pero usan dos arrancadores, uno por tubo. Eso equivale a dos plaquitas de BC.



Claro que sí ví que se usan dos arrancadores, pero como traducir eso a BC implica *dos placas* lo desestimé. No por inválido, sino porque es lo que haría cualquiera, no requiere demasiado análisis, ni aporta más información al tema. 
Pensé que el desafío era entender cómo trabaja el sistema para hacer algo práctico de usar. 
Si es con interruptores hay que ir pulsando y soltando en una secuencia prestablecida ... 
El usuario normal no quiere/necesita/debe pensar demasiado en electrónica cuando prende una lámpara.


----------



## fernandob

con reactancia electromecanica se compran arrancadores especiales, no recuerdo el codigo, como bien dijiste ya hay .

para reactancia de BC ya lo probe.

¿ falta algo ?? 



ah........si , solo por curiosidad querer intentar entender el concepto de la reactncia electromecanica y 2 arrancadores especiales , es por eso que use los pulsadores, tenia yo "una idea" y la quise probar.

ahora si tengo que adivinar el tema de los arrancadores especiales diria que en reposo no deberian ionizarse, asi que deben tener una corriente de fuga para que inicie esa ionizacion en el neon de el arrancador asi se cierran los contactos de el arrancador.
busque y no encontre info.

lo otro que deje :
reactancia de 40 y 2 tubos de 20 tendran los tubos de 20 una corriente de precalentamiento propia de una reactancia de 40 , ademas de el pulso de ionizacion de el primer tubo que encienda sera mayor, predigo que prendera rapido .

en mi caso las usare con pulsadores ya que es para un velador que estoy haciendo y quiero que prenda solo , ............ cuando yo quiero que prenda .
seran tubos que NO estan prende y apaga muy seguido .



asherar dijo:


> Claro que sí ví que se usan dos arrancadores, pero como traducir eso a BC implica *dos placas* lo desestimé. .


 
la placa electronica no va con arrancadores, aca mezclas.
solo quedaba "probar" con la placa de BC y 2 tubos.
probar y si anda, luego uno analizara que sucede, por que anda.
mucha gente en el mundo hace eso : prueba, ve las cosas y luego las analiza , otras veces uno intuye, analiza y luego prueba, son ambas viables y ambas siguen una cierta logica, .
tenes una idea y la confirmas o descartas con prueba.


----------



## asherar

No mezclo nada.
Ó usas los dos arrancadores ..... ó usas las dos plaquitas de BC, ... no ambas cosas a la vez. 

Una idea similar expresé en un mensaje anterior. 


> Pero usan dos arrancadores, uno por tubo. Eso equivale a dos plaquitas de BC.


En las plaquitas BC, el mecanismo de arranque es un pulso de corte (*) del transistor sobre el capacitor que va en paralelo con el tubo. Si no arranca con el primer pulso, será en el próximo, o en el que sigue ... 
Y el pulso de corte del Transistor es considerablemente más rápido que el pulso de 50 Hz.
No tendría sentido poner un arrancador ...!

Para mí *el tema que queda *es entender por qué arranca un tubo con reactancia inductiva (no el de BC), con los pulsadores y sin arrancador.

(*) Digo "corte" y no "corto". Una letra de diferencia que nos lleva al significado opuesto.


----------



## fernandob

asherar dijo:


> Para mí *el tema que queda *es entender por qué arranca un tubo con reactancia inductiva (no el de BC), con los pulsadores y sin arrancador.


 
si lees ya lo puse, lo pondre instante a instante ( T = tiempo ) :

lso pulsadores hacen lo mismo que el arrancador:
T1 = inicia ambos puls abiertos = nad pasa
T2 = pulso uno pero como el otro sigue abierto = nada pasa, es una serie .
T3= pulso el otro o sea los 2 a la vez = se cierra el circuito , tengo precalentamiento de lso filamentos , la corriente circula por lso 4 filamentos 
T4 = suelto un solo pulsador, el efecto es similar a el que ocurre cuando el arrancador se despega = ese tubo recibe la AT y se ioniza el gas, y vaya que lo hara, puesto que esta recibiendo el golpe de AT de una reactancia el doble de la que le prometieron en el kinder.
T5 = voy a soltar el otro pulsador , ya tengo un tubo prendido y como pense (habia leido por ahi) que al ionizarse el gas de el tubo que ya encendio es casi un corto se supone que no solo el que prendio sigue prendido , sino que deberia EL OTRO mantener sus filamentos calientes ya que por el que tengo con el pulsador cerrado ahora circula No la corriente de :
reactancia---- 4 filamentos en serie.
sino la de 
reactancia--- 2 filamentos en serie (el tubo aun apagado) ----- corriente de el gas de el tubo que encendio.

la cosa era , aca estaba la duda que se saca con probar:
prendera el segundo tubo al soltar el pulsador ?? 
tendre el conjunto de filamentos emitiendo por calor mas golpe de AT suficiente ?? 
este era el unico punto de duda.

pero el mecanismo es igual a el de un solo tubo.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

por otro lado la otra duda es como hacian los 2 arrancadores especiales .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

asherar dijo:
			
		

> A ver, muestre cómo conecta las cosas, un video ! ... y vamos a ver si entendemos por qué sí funciona.



no veo el vídeo!!! solo diagramitas


----------



## fernandob

SSTC dijo:


> no veo el vídeo!!! solo diagramitas


 
si me lo pidieron a mi , no hago videos, ni se subirlos a youtube, pero ademas de eso:

le sparece ilogico lo que puse ??
dudan de lo que probe y digo ?? (que pena entrar a aportar algo y que insinuen eso , y que pena 2 que a mi me duden eso y me pidan un video , como si no lo pudiseen facilmente verificar.

si por un video fuese el asunto, pues un dia de estos armo el aparato que hace mucho tenia en la vidriera de el local y lo pongo en youtube (luego de aprender como se hace eso de colgar el video  ) de un tubo fluorescente  *roto* , partido en 2 , cortado por la mitad, con sus pedacitos en el suelo y el tubo encendido .
si para alguien eso es prueba .

rompi un tubo grueso de 40 y le meti con cuidado uno de 15w fino , le solde a sus terminales cables de telefono que son finitos, en la boca de el agujero le puse adentro , por si alguien intentaba mirar de costado un poco de algodon o ya no recuerdo que , blanco , todo lo pegue prolijo en una base de madera , los hilitos salian por la boca de el tubo roto, pero claro, no se veian por que estaban pedacitos de vidrio, de lo que se rompio, asi quedaba mas dramatico , con pedacitos de vidrio en la base.
luego los cablecitos que alimentaban al tubo de 15 iban hacia abajo de el mueble donde estaba el circuito clasico.

a veces se detenia en la vidriera gente de cualquier edad a mirar, y se movian de unlado a el otro , se iban a un extremo de la vidriera intentando mirar a ver si descubrian algo.
alguno entraba a preguntar .........


----------



## asherar

No importa si es un video, la idea era ver cómo se conectaba todo. 
Yo ya me conformé con los diagramas.

Les paso un pequeño truco para que algunas lámparas duren unas horas más. 
Pero ojo que esto es para cuando estamos de últimas, sin un peso, o nos pasa en un domingo con todos los negocios cerrados.
Se puede volver a encender temporalmente la lámpara conectada *rotándola.*
Si ! Leyeron bien. 
Esto no funciona siempre. Solo sirve cuando *uno solo* de los filamentos se corta *en un solo punto*. 
Al rotar la lámpara con el filamento roto y con el interruptor conectado, *en algunos casos* la parte colgante del filamento puede volver a tocar en su lugar y restablecer el circuito. 
Quizá, si al reconectarse, el chispazo es suficientemente intenso, puede soldar de nuevo el filamento y durar un tiempo bastante largo. En todo caso lo mejor es no mover mucho la lámpara. 
Es lo mismo que uno hacía con las lámparas incandescentes, sólo que como  eran transparentes uno podía ver adentro lo que estaba haciendo. 
Pero repito: es el recurso del super-ratón. 






Las lámparas que admiten este arreglo se reconocen fácilmente. 
En algunos casos, la lámpara no enciende y uno procede a desenroscarla. En un instante del proceso de retirarla la lámpara de un pulso de luz. Esto delata al filamento cortado. 
Lo que pasó es que al conectar la lámpara se cargó el capacitor del rectificador. Como el filamento está cortado no enciende, pero al mover el conjunto el filamento toca y cierra por un instante el circuito. En ese momento el capacitor se descarga sobre el filamento y alcanza a encender el tubo. Pero como ya se desconectó de la alimentación no vuelve a cargarse, y el tubo queda apagado. 

Esto tiene que ver con que un filamento en estado incandescente es mucho más frágil que cuando está frío. 
Por  eso algunas lámparas de aparatos de proyección tienen un sistema para luego de apagado, refrigerar el equipo antes de moverlo.
En el caso del filamento cortado uno lo puede mover en frío, y al conectarse se suelda apenas y ya después queda encendido y quieto.


----------



## fernandob

bueno , aca les pongo como reciclar *CASI TODO* de las bajo consumo :

hasta ahora la utilidad que le di yo:

1 -- el tubo , si en algun caso esta nuevo, pues es facil reutilizarlo , es al final un tubo fluorescente.
el tema es mas bien como desechar si uno tiene muchos .
un poco tristemente inutil y a que a lo mucho yo podre ser cuidadoso con 20 o 30 , pero hay millones dando vueltas que terminan en el suelo o en el agua.

2 --- LA PLACA: como ya dije si se toman la molestia el 70 % funcionan , aun cuando se quemo la lampara , asi que , vienen muy bien , yo las use para mi velador :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejor-velador-iluminar-mesa-trabajo-103005/


3 --- el cuerpo y la rosca:
para todo quien trabaje el cuerpo y la rosca es el receptaculo para cualquier cosa que necesitemso se enrosque a un portalamparas, ya vimos que se hacen lampara sd eleds, pero aca les mostrare algo para quien trabaja en la calle con el taladro.
yo ya tenia uno que compre , pero la verdad era muy mala calidad, y este que me fabrique es muy compacto, solido y bueno :
aca las fotos asi saben de que hablo .

solo una recomendacion:
una vez que tienen el cuerpo con la rosca vacios hacen un pequeño agujero con taladro en el medio de el teton de contacto, donde esta la punta de contacto de plomo , por ahi pasan la punta de el cable y lo sueldan, esa es facil.
pero luego el contacto de la rosca NO traten de soldarlo, es inutil ya que esw acero, fijense en una foto que la retoque en paint:
hacen un agujerito en el plastico (donde esta el punto) cerca de la rosca, y otro aguero en la rosca metalica (cerca de el borde donde ya se junta con el plastico.
para que ??
el cable que va dentro de el cuerpo SALE por el agujerito en el plastico y se engancha en la rosca, el contacto lo hacen en la rosca con un tornillo parker pequeño


----------



## fernandob

tengo varios y son una KK .
re-truchos .

tambien tengo un portalamparas que se enchufa y tiene como ua tecla .
mas como adorno o antiguedad.
y he usado portalamparas velero, lo mas berreta que hay , pero en arañas antiguas no va otra.

como ves tengo experiencia en porta lamparas, pero la calidad de el cuerpo de esto , mas un toma jeluz de el modelo viejo .-..........ni se compara.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-447444696-enchufe-portalamparas-victoria-antiguo-marca-san-justo-_JM_

me parece a mi o ese loco lo vendio en 50 $$ 
YA publico los que tengo !!!!! 

se me pincho el negocio:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-465397230-portalamparas-victoria-baquelita-8-unidades-nuevos-_JM_

dentro de 50 años mas ahi si seguro valdran


----------



## DOSMETROS

tengo por ahí un viejo Victoria de porcelana 

Éstos los reformaban para convertirlos en celula fotoeléctrica :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-465397230-portalamparas-victoria-baquelita-8-unidades-nuevos-_JM_

para transformarlas en algo así :








Me enamoré de éstos dos  :

http://jr-international.fr/adaptacion-2-socket-bombilla-led-e27_E272_itm_spanish.html

http://jr-international.fr/30cm-socket-ajustable-extension-e27-e27_E27E2730_itm_spanish.html


----------



## palurdo

Hace 3 semanas mientras esperaba en una ferretería, tuve el morro suficiente para decirle al tendero que para un experimento necesitaba algunas bombillas de bajo consumo estropeadas y si me daba alguna de las que tenía dentro de una caja contenedor de esas que pone una empresa recicladora en comercios de este tipo. Como el tío ni ganaba ni perdía nada, me dijo que cogiera las que quisiera. Después de un rato seleccionando bombillas con buen estado externo (la gente no tiene cuidado y en el contenedor casi todas estaban rotas con cristales), me llevé a casa 8 lámparas, cuatro de luz fría y otras el resto de luz calida. 

Para empezar, al probar las 8 bombillas, 2 de ellas funcionaban perfectamente (para que las tiran? que las regalan acaso?), una tercera tuvo una reparación simple. Al parecer no encendía ya que al enroscar el E27 no llegaba al fondo ya que en el carril del casquillo parecía haber una gota de pegamento o algo así. Lo quité con un cuchillo sin mayor problema y al volverla a enroscar encendió sin problemas (además esta es de 22W e ilumina de maravilla). 5 lámparas averiadas, de las cuales sólo 1 tenía un filamento cortado. Mediante un condensador de 10nF lo hice funcionar, pero sólo durante 30 minutos hasta que se fundió el otro filamento.

Tiempo atrás, aprovechando una buena oferta compré 200 transistores MJE13003 por unos 10€, ya que tenía sobre unas 30 lámparas de 15 W de luz cálida que iluminaban muy bien y me daba pena que se fueran estropeando (y lo más dificil de encontrar era precisamente los transistores). Aún conservo más de 20 de esas lámparas funcionando bien, de las cuales al menos 4 han sido reparadas sustituyendo los transistores y alguna otra cosilla.

En 3 de las 4 lámparas que quedaban enteras, bastaba con reemplazar la resistencia-fusible, los transistores (que daba igual los del circuito cuales fueran, encajaban siempre bien los MJE13003), y algún que otro 1N4007 que había cruzado): En uno de ellos la lámpara parpadeaba porque el condensador electrolítico estaba seco. Le cambié el condensador por el de la lámpara de los filamentos quemados, que era algo más de capacidad (3,9uF frente a 3,3uF) y funcionó.

La última lámpara, una osram que apenas calentaba los filamentos pero no encendía, fui susituyendo los componentes por los de la placa de la de los filamentos rotos, hasta que volvió a la vida. Los transistores de nuevo los 13003. Si a estos transistores se les pone un buen disipador, puedes sacar de ellos 50/60W perfectamente. 

Total, que de 8 lámparas que iban a ser destruidas, 7 funcionando otra vez (y 7 bombillas menos que le hubiera comprado al ferretero, bueno, no se las habría comprado tampoco, ains...) , no está nada mal el ratio.

Tengo pendiente rebobinar el inductor para reconvertir el balasto en un trafo electrónico para alimentar lámparas a LEDs. El esquema del balasto y de un trafo elecrónico (para dicroicas por ejemplo) es muy muy similar. Acabo de leer en este hilo que alguno ya lo ha hecho con éxito.

Sobre alguien que preguntaba por la inductancia de las bobinas:

Las del filtrado de armónicos a la red, dependiendo de la potencia, entre 1,5 y 5mH.

El inductor elevador (la bobina con núcleo EI) entre 4,7mH y 10mH.

El pequeño tranformador de autooscilación, no lo he medido originalmente, pero supongo que para que el núcleo se sature para que autooscile, al tener pocas vueltas tiene que ser un material muy ferromagnético, apuesto más por una ferrita que por polvo de hierro. Lo que sí que hice fue rebobinar con 100 vueltas aproximadamente con hilo de 0.1mm sobre 2 de estos núcleos, uno de ellos me arrojó una inductancia de 24mH y el otro de 28mH (las dos en serie me medían 51mH, luego decían que el medidor LC v2.0 de vk3bhr con el 16F628A no medía más de 10mH, jajajaj)


----------



## biotectronico

Tomasito dijo:


> Yo le pondría tres leds blancos de 3W con un disipadorsito pasivo de aluminio. Con esos pocos leds de 3mm no creo que ilumine nada  (ya con 9w en leds no es taaanto).



Para hacer un circuito de leds se requiere un voltaje específico......supongo que es necesario modificar el circuito del balastro......¿no es así?


----------



## palurdo

biotectronico dijo:


> Para hacer un circuito de leds se requiere un voltaje específico......supongo que es necesario modificar el circuito del balastro......¿no es así?




Aqui un esquema de un balasto electronico:





Aqui un esquema de un transformador electronico para dicroicas de 12V (facilmente adaptable para alimentar leds):






Encuentra las 7 diferencias...


----------



## DOSMETROS

palurdo dijo:


> sólo 1 tenía un filamento cortado. Mediante un condensador de 10nF lo hice funcionar, pero sólo durante 30 minutos hasta que se fundió el otro filamento.


 
Me tengo que poner a hacer otras pruebas con eso , ya que si el capacitor es chico la lámpara no enciende , y si es grande , si enciende pero se recalienta el otro filamento y suele hasta rajarse el vidrio  , quizás habría que probar con alguna resistencia o R-C


----------



## fernandob

en general si un filamento se quemo es por que ya esta un borde negro , >>> la lampara tiene su vida hecha y estan gastando polvora en chimangos.

el colega palurdo mas arriba conto una historia muy util e interesante, amen de que el rescate de las reactancias ya es muy Util$$ .

algo que he notado es que las bajo consumo economicas , respecto de las caras (por ejemplo las twister) uno al rescatarlas nota mucho la diferencia de calidad de componentes y placa.
no solo como esta hecha la placa sino tambien el estado de las mismas:
las BC economicas luego de su vida util se ve que la placa esta un poco ennegrecida, que soporto calor de haberla pasado "al limite".
las ultimas que desarme twister de calidad (caras) la placa estaba flamante, nuevitas.

PARA MI  y por las pruebas que hice con mi velador :
es mucho mas conveniente gastar unos pesos en un fluorescente recto  y trabajar con este y no perder el tiempo en disparar los tubos semi agotados de bc .

a menos claro esta que junten un monton de lamparas y tengan algunas con tubo nuevo (que fallo la placa ) y bueno , hagan cambio :
placa buena  con tubo bueno =  bc de nuevo a la vida.

pero en lo que se refiere a las lamparas, lo mas conveniente es tirarlas, y si les da pena el arrojarlas a el tacho como MILLONES HACEN :
*reciclen asi:*
van juntando los vidrios en una cajita,lo bueno es una caja tipo de vino pero en carton tetra brick , y le ponen como una especie de tapa una bolsa de plastico:
meten la lampara (la parte de el vidrio) tapan con el plastico y con una pinza de punta la rompen :
los vidrios caen en el fondo de la caja (la bolsa de plastico es para cubrir y que ningun pedacito o polvo salte hacia ustedes)  .
la base de plastico la tiran a el tacho.
en la caja queda vidrio y lo que habia en su interior contaminante .

cuando la caja esta a 2/3 de su llenado preparan una mezcla de cemento , bastante liquido  y lo vierten :
tienen luego de unos dias un ladrillo o piedra que contendra los contaminantes y les servira el dia que quieran hacr algo como base con algunos ladrillos , sino , lo entierran, pero saben que NO se dispersara en la tierra.

un saludo


----------



## fernandob

palurdo dijo:


> Hace 3 semanas mientras esperaba *en una ferretería*, tuve el morro suficiente para decirle al tendero que para un experimento necesitaba *algunas bombillas de bajo consumo estropeadas y si me daba alguna de las que tenía dentro de una caja contenedor de esas que pone una empresa recicladora en comercios de este tipo. *Como el tío ni ganaba ni perdía nada, me dijo que cogiera las que quisiera. Después de un rato seleccionando bombillas con buen estado externo (la gente no tiene cuidado y en el contenedor *casi todas estaban rotas con cristales*), me llevé a casa 8 lámparas, cuatro de luz fría y otras el resto de luz calida.
> 
> j)



y mira esto :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXdiMjPao_Y

ese ferretero como quienes entran a esa ferreteria estan corriendo un grave riesgo si todo el mundo tira sus lamapras BC con descuido en ese lugar y casi todas se ROMPEN  ahi.
es un lugar cerrado y el ambiente se pondra feo.

para tener en cuenta.

eso lso que juntan esas lamparas deberian darse cuenta, o sino al recibir la primer caja llena...... es mas, la caja NO deberia ser una caja cualquiera donde solo se tiran.
todo esto me huele a que les importa un coño esto de el reciclaje, que si les sigues y les filmas quizas las tiren en cualquier lado, o por lo menos el tratamiento esta lejisimos de ser el correcto, ya si desde el vamos las juntan como a cualquier cosa.
puesto que hay parte de el mercurio que va al aire .

otra porqueria mas que nos hacen a todos, y deben ser millones las que se tiran .

*antes una lampara era un vidrio fino, envase de carton reciclado y el filamento .... nada de eso molestaba..... hoy hasta vienen en blister de plastico (otra porqueria que queda en el ambiente )  y tanto el tubo que tiene mercurio, como a placa que si bien la podemos aprovechar, pero la mayoria de las veces es basura electronica........... pero el tema importante : que verso que nos hicieron  !!! como nos meten la que quieren siempre.*


----------



## palurdo

fernandob dijo:


> ese ferretero como quienes entran a esa ferreteria estan corriendo un grave riesgo si todo el mundo tira sus lamapras BC con descuido en ese lugar y casi todas se ROMPEN  ahi.
> es un lugar cerrado y el ambiente se pondra feo.



Creo que es algo bastante común que pase en muchos sitios de reciclado. El contenedor de cartón es de una compañía que aquí en la zona se ve en muchos comercios. No voy a decir la marca de la empresa de reciclado puesto que no pretendo dañar su imágen, sólo diré que empieza por ambi... y termina en ...lamp. En general es una asociación de tratamiento de RAEE (residuos de aparatos eléctricos y electrónicos) y en principio sus contenedores están bien diseñados, puesto que las bombillas bajarían al fondo deslizándose por una bandeja de cartón dentro de la caja. El problema es que la gente no tiene cuidado y se ve que no las dejan caer, sino que las lanzan para que se rompan. Muy triste todo. 

Con el cariño que le tienes a estas bombillas seguro que agredeces este aporte, si todavía no lo conoces. Aquí en el canal minoritario de televisión española, hacen los sábados por la noche un espacio de reportajes llamado "la noche temática". Normalmente hacen reportajes bastante sosos, pero de vez en cuando sueltan bombas informativas de bastante calibre, como hace un par de meses, que emitieron 2 reportajes sobre el lado oscuro de la electrónica:











Ponlos en la lista de asuntos pendientes para cuando tengas un buen rato libre para poder verlos. Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

lo que mas pega, y /o hace que estas cosas sean reales es que NADIE de las empresas de lamparas sale a desmentir nada.
claro, quizas si un gerente sale a desmentir le pidan que rompa una lampara encendida y "se la fume" , cosa que seguro no querra hacer.

en el primer video en el minuto 39 un indio que esta en reciclado (vamos a ser sinceros: o trabaja de eso o se caga de hambre , ya hemos visto un video de fabricas en la india de vidrio ) .
entonces claro, ahi esta el señor sano y bien , pero anda a buscarlo dentro de 5 años.
o al indio que trabajaba alli hace 3 años .
india japon, africa, es triste pero alli la vida de un trabajador no vale mucho, no son sus comentarios lso que me sirven, si los de un quimico que estudio y analiza.

como olvidar :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desastre_de_Bhopal

para darse cuenta como se mueven ciertas culturas (mas bien practicamente  TODA  nuestra cultura) y como pesa el poder economico.


----------



## Junior44

Hola
Tengo una lampara de bc que he conseguido abrir. No funciona.
Necesito una ayuda, para saber que es lo que falla. (No me envieis el esquema que ya lo tengo)

De la placa salen 6 cables. (2 son la entrada de 220V y los otros 4 van a los tubos)

Necesito ayuda, la pregunta es…
¿Qué tension tiene que haber en los 4 hilos que van a los tubos, si la placa es buena?

O sea, quiero comprobar si no funca por la placa o por los tubos.
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Un tubo fluorescente común o circular de 15 W o 20 W
También te puede ser útil una placa que estés seguro que anda:
Placa andando + tubo andando = bombilla andando.
Y si, vas a tener que sacrificar una bombilla que anda, no necesariamente una nueva.


----------



## Nuyel

El documental esta interesante, voy por palomitas, bueno de las bombillas que acaban su vida útil por ahora las tengo en una caja de cartón y con cuidado de no romperlas, mi idea es recuperar la electrónica para algunas fuentes conmutadas o convertidores CD-CD, pero no sabia que hacer con los tubos después de eso más que seguirlos juntando en la caja, ya veré cuando tenga algunas para hacer ese ladrillo de bombillas.

Tras ver el primer me sorprendió esas fuertes restricciones, y por ejemplo, en la cocina encima tiene un foco, y eso es por el diseño de la campana extractora, como esta expuesta a altas temperaturas la ahorradora no sobreviviría al siguiente día, solo queda la incandescente (y se llena bastante de grasa) ¿ahí como le hacen?.


----------



## palurdo

Junior44 dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo una lampara de bc que he conseguido abrir. No funciona.
> Necesito una ayuda, para saber que es lo que falla. (No me envieis el esquema que ya lo tengo)
> 
> De la placa salen 6 cables. (2 son la entrada de 220V y los otros 4 van a los tubos)
> 
> Necesito ayuda, la pregunta es…
> ¿Qué tension tiene que haber en los 4 hilos que van a los tubos, si la placa es buena?
> 
> O sea, quiero comprobar si no funca por la placa o por los tubos.
> Saludos



Si los filamentos del tubo conducen los 2 y el tubo no hace ni mencion de encender casi seguro que es por la placa. Entre la salida del inductor y el positivo habria un voltaje mucho mayor a 300V como minimo el doble, mientras no pase corriente. De todas formas aunque haya un voltaje elevado, la lampara no enciende si el condensador que une los filamentos esta abierto. Mira que ambos transistores esten sanos (no esten cortocircuitados entre base-colector y colector-emisor, entre emisor-base hay una R de pocos ohm que te dificulta saber si esta sana esa union a menos que saques el transistor). Suelen fallas uno de los transistores y/o algun diodo el puente rectificador. 

Saludos.


----------



## MULTIWATT

Un par de preguntas sobre el núcleo de estos transformadores. Parece que son de ferrita ¿por que en la E en la parte de en medio es mas corta? ¿sirven para crear fuentes conmutadas?  Aquí adjunto foto del núcleo donde se ve el hueco cuando se juntas las dos E, ¿Cual es el proposito de ese hueco?

Ver el archivo adjunto 104785


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo de los transistores fijate en el datashiit
> 
> El filamento cortado se puentea con un capacitor cerámico muuuuuuuuy pequeño , digamos que el mínimo que la haga arrancar , si es mas grande enciende mejor y más rápido pero se recalienta el vidrio y se raja.
> 
> No probé con resistencias .
> 
> Saludos !



de que medida estariamos hablando cuando se refiere a capacitor muy pequeñooooooooo? gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

1 nano  o 15 Ohms creo recordar


----------



## palurdo

Algunas lámparas que no pude arreglar con condensadores (les cambia la resonancia al tanque LC y no suben suficiente voltaje para disparar al tubo), las pude arreglar poniendo un "filamento externo" es decir, una bombilla de arbolito de navidad. Así ves cuando se enciende el tubo completamente ya que la bonbillita enciende apenas medio segundo y luego se apaga. Otros circuitos ni con la bombillita funciona porque el tubo ya esta agotado, así que los reutilizó para sustituir el balasto averiado de luminarias fluorescentes.


----------



## shevchenko

MULTIWATT dijo:


> Un par de preguntas sobre el núcleo de estos transformadores. Parece que son de ferrita ¿por que en la E en la parte de en medio es mas corta? ¿sirven para crear fuentes conmutadas?  Aquí adjunto foto del núcleo donde se ve el hueco cuando se juntas las dos E, ¿Cual es el proposito de ese hueco?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104785



Ese hueco, se llama Gap, evita que el núcleo se sature mas que nada, es mas común en topologias flyback, donde la energía de obtiene durante el corte del transistor/mosfet.
Este corte también cambia la inductancia de este inductor/transformador!

Aqui Fogonazo te lo explica!  bueno... entre otros...


----------



## Alexis0159

Hola perdón si revivo el tema, hoy en un canasto de la basura vi una lampara de bajo consumo de 18w philyps lo bueno es que no estaba negra .

Cuando llegue a mi casa la desarme, la probe con un balasto electrónico a 5v encendia lo más bien  despues vi el tipico circuito que lleva, medi casi todos los componentes con multimetro y encontre un condensador poliester en corto.

Lo que si recicle de la placa fueron unos condensadores, diodos, transistores y transformador en buen estado, el circuito lo podria aver reparado pero uso el balasto electronico 6v para tubos de 18w 60cm a 5v.

Ahora reemplace el tubo por la lampara de bajo consumo con 2 cablecitos y alimento el balasto con 9v a unos 3A para tener un brillo un poco más alto 
.
Tuve encendida la lampara unas horas y todo iba bien lo que si me preocupaba eran los transistores deben aver calentado un buen poco.

Saludos y a reciclar estas lamparas.


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: pregunta del millón: De lámpara bajo consumo 105W E40 ¿Puede "cortarse" uno de los dos NPN BLD139D sin estar encendida? Probables causas: rayo distante o armónicos de una antena FM... (no estoy loco: no sé qué pensar). Tengo una cancha de Fútbol 5 con 10 faros sin estrenar, recién colocados y probados... y se "quemaron" 4 (los que están más cerca de la calle/línea de 220CA/cable TV color, además estoy armando la cancha al lado de la antena. Los circuitos de las lámparas no tienen nada raro a la vista, léase: "tostado", "hinchado"... sólo no oscila uno de los 2 transistores (ni éstos "reventados").
 No pienso escribir ¡AYUDAA! pero sí recurrir a una vidente, ja... a menos que alguien esgrima una causa... ya que no pienso seguir reparando las lámparas de alto costo todo el tiempo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Petryszyn Gustavo dijo:


> Hola foreros: pregunta del millón: De lámpara bajo consumo 105W E40 ¿Puede "cortarse" uno de los dos NPN BLD139D sin estar encendida? Probables causas: rayo distante o armónicos de una antena FM...



NO, eso no se queman asi... la parte electrónica no los altera los agentes externo. Por otro lado si hay uno que puede dañarla que es el viento y la lama conexión. Por ultimo chequea que el producto que te vendan sea de buena calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

Petryszyn Gustavo dijo:


> Tengo una cancha de Fútbol 5 con 10 faros sin estrenar, recién colocados y probados... y se "quemaron" 4



Haber previsto iluminar una cancha de fútbol 5 con CFLs es pésima idea: las CFLs son aptas para alturas de montaje inferiores a 4 metros (para alturas mayores, se vuelven terriblemente ineficientes).

La vida útil de esas CFLs es mediocre (entre 5.000 a 8.000 horas, con muchísima suerte y en caída libre) y su relación costo / beneficio es seriamente objetable.

El iluminante más apto que esas para este empleo particular es mercurio halogenado (pero requiere de equipo auxiliar para funcionar). El proyector que la aloje debe admitir ese tipo de lámpara y potencia. El equipo auxiliar puede ir externo al proyector, pero a corta distancia (por lo general, no más de 1 a 2 metros del mismo). Esa distancia máxima la suele especificar el mismo equipo auxiliar. Si el equipo auxiliar debe quedar fuera del proyector y a la intemperie, contemplar que sea apto para ese uso (debe ser pack en lugar de bandeja). Si el equipo auxiliar debe quedar dentro del proyector, contemplar que sea apto para ese uso (debe ser bandeja en lugar de pack) y, además, que sea admitido por el modelo de proyector.

Prever protección térmica ante la posible rectificación de las lámparas .

El costo inicial de una instalación con mercurio halogenado es bastante mayor a lo planteado, pero se amortiza ampliamente con el uso y su propio desempeño.

Los proyectores deberían ser de emisión asimétrica, en lo posible: ésto permite proyectar luz solo hacia el lugar necesario, con mayor eficiencia que los de emisión simétrica y evitando deslumbramientos, si se debe prever la filmación del evento.

En cuanto a la cantidad, potencia, tipo y posición final de los proyectores, depende del nivel de categorización exigida: práctica, torneos, con o sin televisación, etc.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Para instalación nueva: *LED*
Ya no se diseña con otro tipo de lámparas.
Algo así: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-591521237-reflector-led-blanco-200w-pexterior-120-1000w-halogen-ip65-_JM_
O algún otro.


----------



## diegomj1973

Nilfred dijo:


> Para instalación nueva: *LED*
> Ya no se diseña con otro tipo de lámparas.
> Algo así: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-591521237-reflector-led-blanco-200w-pexterior-120-1000w-halogen-ip65-_JM_
> O algún otro.



Aunque parecería que esa sea la tendencia, lamentablemente aún falta mucho camino por recorrer en esa tecnología.

En estos pagos, lo que "llega" deja mucho que desear en cuanto a confiabilidad. La vida útil que prometen los productos es de muy dudosa veracidad y los medios para determinarla no están al alcance de cualquiera (se requieren de equipos muy precisos para predecir una acertada proyección de vida útil), que es uno de los varios parámetros que haría volcar la balanza de eficiencia (casi principalmente).

Personalmente, recomiendo seguir en lo tradicionalmente previsto para esos usos hasta tanto la confiabilidad sea asegurada . No hay que inventar nada nuevo, todavía.

Esos proyectores de leds mostrados: simplemente, son insalubres para quien los comercialice y un fiasco para quien los compre. Tienen una tasa muy alta de fallas en los drivers y, en menor medida, en las pastillas. Marcas de importador de referencia para no comprar (aunque en el fondo provienen de la misma fuente): ALIC, ZURICH, etc. Los drivers vienen sumergidos en epoxi => una chanchada intentar repararlos y muy elementales en su diseño (muy poco confiables).

Imagínense que si quien posteó el problema está preocupado por unos $ 400 que valen cada CFL, no me quiero ni imaginar cómo se pondría si le reclaman más de $ 2000 por cada "quemador" de led (perdón, pero quise escribir "proyector" ) que se le vaya apagando.

Otra cosa: para iluminar adecuadamente una cancha se debe partir de potencias de referencia de 400 W para arriba (hasta 1000 W a 2000 W), en MH. Las alturas de montaje y disposición: varían de acuerdo a categorización de evento, pero oscilan entre los 7 a los 12 metros. La equivalencia aproximada por proyector: desde 1600 W de iluminación incandescente en adelante. Sino... :



Saludos

PD: recordar lo de la asimetría de distribución de flujo para reducir los posibles deslumbramientos y la polución luminosa.


----------



## Petryszyn Gustavo

Hola foreros: he visto y experimentado en mis ojos (cuando la pelota "sube") el encandilamiento de los halogenados, su funcionamiento pésimo ante "bajones" de electricidad, la espera hasta que enciendan totalmente, su excesivo costo, gasto en corriente y cableados más gruesos. Los 10 faros (105w reales c/u, "500" que dice la caja) con reflectores de aluminio estrujados iluminan muy bien a 7 mts. de altura, ya lo estrenaron algunos equipos, aunque todavía no esté habilitada la cancha. Con el criterio de la "altura"... la mayoría de los SUM (salones de usos múltiples) de instituciones tienen simples fluorescentes de 36w... a buena altura y se efectúa la lectura muy bien. Mi consulta era SÓLO para saber si una emisora FM con excesivos armónicos podría influir en el circuito de alta frecuencia de los balastos de las mencionadas lámparas (Sylvania). Además, no pedí opinión "si alumbraría" más o menos que otros sistemas.



Olvidé algo... para el que pueda analizar: la antena está a 20/25mts. del cableado (en el terreno vecino), no está habilitada legalmente (como muchas del interior) y se sintoniza en varios lugares del dial. Desconozco su potencia, pero transmite a bastante distancia, en resumen, pésima.


----------



## anajesusa

Hola chicos, les dejo un video con algunos trucos e ideas para reutilizar las lamparas ahorradoras o de bajo consumo, espero les sea de utilidad saludos


----------



## elgriego

Petryszyn Gustavo dijo:


> . Mi consulta era SÓLO para saber si una emisora FM con excesivos armónicos podría influir en el circuito de alta frecuencia de los balastos de las mencionadas lámparas (Sylvania). Además, no pedí opinión "si alumbraría" más o menos que otros sistemas.
> 
> 
> 
> Olvidé algo... para el que pueda analizar: la antena está a 20/25mts. del cableado (en el terreno vecino), no está habilitada legalmente (como muchas del interior) y se sintoniza en varios lugares del dial. Desconozco su potencia, pero transmite a bastante distancia, en resumen, pésima.



Buenos Dias ,Es verdad que la Rf es como un cuchillo,pero aun en condiciones pesimas de un transmisor ,y por mas sobrecarga de fundamental que exista,Es practicamente imposible que una reactancia electronica (INVERTER) Se vea afectada por la espurias de un transmisor ,a no ser que el transmisor al que haces referencias ,tenga 25kw   Cosa ,que veo poco probable en una emisora del interior,y menos si no esta habilitada. Habria que analizar electronicamente a nivel de componentes, porque ese oscilador autobloqueo ,deja de funcionar,ya que como decis los elementos activos y semiconductores que lo integran, no estan en mal estado.  Es un gran Misterio ,pero no creo que lo acasione la radio,aunque nunca se sabe. Sin mediciones in situ,solo podemos hacer conjeturas,ahora si me dijeras,que dejas un auto cerca de una Fm ,activas la alarma ,te vas ,volves al rato y la alarma no se desactiva,ahi si estariamos frente a un caso de sobrecarga de fundamental,sobre el receptor de la alarma.Ahora que eso pase con el inverter de una lampara cfl,cosa e mandinga.

Saludos.


----------



## mike1992

se puede medir con tester el voltaje de salida de estas lamparas?


----------



## shevchenko

mike1992 dijo:


> se puede medir con tester el voltaje de salida de estas lamparas?



Si tu tester lee alta tensión y alta frecuencia si, que duda tienen conrespecto a su medida?
La tencion de filamento o como lámpara fría?


----------



## mike1992

shevchenko dijo:


> Si tu tester lee alta tensión y alta frecuencia si, que duda tienen conrespecto a su medida?
> La tencion de filamento o como lámpara fría?



muchas gracias, mi tester solo mide hasta 600v y la frecuencia ni idea, lo que quiero saber es si funciona, ya que tengo solo el circuito, es para probar un flyback.


----------



## mcrven

mike1992 dijo:


> muchas gracias, mi tester solo mide hasta 600v y la frecuencia ni idea, lo que quiero saber es si funciona, ya que tengo solo el circuito, es para probar un flyback.



Mike, para probar fly-back se utlizan unos dispositivos bastante simples de construir.
Un tipo es casi pasivo: Ring-Counter.
Otro es bien activo. Es un oscilador potente alimentado desde la red. Consulta un circuito a propósito en http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com  o navega por la red que hay diferentes versiones...


----------



## shevchenko

Sisi sólo busca el primario del flyback y conectarlo ahí, prueba primero unos pocos segundos y ve que no se le calientan los transistores,  ten cuidado que el flyback puede tener capacitor internos y puede dar una descarga luego de estar desconectado!
Si se clienta ve probando con otros bobinados  (sólo busca continuidad entre 2 pines de los inferiores) hasta obtener el mejor resultado y ponle disipadores aislados a los transistores y usa el circuito en una caja aislada en lo posible!
Saludos!

La plaqueta debe ser mediana o grande,  las pequeñas no aguntan mucho...


----------



## mike1992

mcrven dijo:


> Mike, para probar fly-back se utlizan unos dispositivos bastante simples de construir.
> Un tipo es casi pasivo: Ring-Counter.
> Otro es bien activo. Es un oscilador potente alimentado desde la red. Consulta un circuito a propósito en http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com  o navega por la red que hay diferentes versiones...



hola y gracias por el consejo, por ahora para probar el flyback en cuestion lo hare con la lampara pero si pieso contruir el probar, encontre este que me dices de el

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probafb.htm

es obligatorio el miliamperimetro o se puede usar un tester digital, aunque si vale la pena este aparato quisas compre un tester análogo para sacárselo...

también encontré este cual crees que es mejor
http://www.isaachernandez.com.ve/como-hacer-un-probador-de-flyback-loptfbt/#comment-3826 





shevchenko dijo:


> Sisi sólo busca el primario del flyback y conectarlo ahí, prueba primero unos pocos segundos y ve que no se le calientan los transistores,  ten cuidado que el flyback puede tener capacitor internos y puede dar una descarga luego de estar desconectado!
> Si se clienta ve probando con otros bobinados  (sólo busca continuidad entre 2 pines de los inferiores) hasta obtener el mejor resultado y ponle disipadores aislados a los transistores y usa el circuito en una caja aislada en lo posible!
> Saludos!
> 
> La plaqueta debe ser mediana o grande,  las pequeñas no aguntan mucho...



gracias, la que te tengo mide como 5 por 10cm y usa unos transistores 13005, ah no se de cuantos wasst sea, pero que pasa si pruebo este circuito con una lampara mas pequeña de unos  14W





shevchenko dijo:


> Sisi sólo busca el primario del flyback y conectarlo ahí, prueba primero unos pocos segundos y ve que no se le calientan los transistores,  ten cuidado que el flyback puede tener capacitor internos y puede dar una descarga luego de estar desconectado!
> Si se clienta ve probando con otros bobinados  (sólo busca continuidad entre 2 pines de los inferiores) hasta obtener el mejor resultado y ponle disipadores aislados a los transistores y usa el circuito en una caja aislada en lo posible!
> Saludos!
> 
> La plaqueta debe ser mediana o grande,  las pequeñas no aguntan mucho...



otra pregunta cualquiera de las dos salidas del circuito puede ir en el +B o en el colector?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Recién vi éstos portalámparas por la Web , *aqui no los he visto*  y se me ocurre *que el segundo* puede hacerse facilmente colocando 3 o 4 portalámparas en el soporte de una bajo consumo


----------



## peperc

Hola, buenas noches, mi consulta es la siguiente:

Me he puesto a reutilizar unas placas de lamparas de bajo consumo fluorescentes, de las que son a rosca, para portalamparas.
y las conecte a tubos fluorescentes rectos, con sus zocalos y funcionaron bien.
Pero en 2 placas me ocurrio que se quemaron solo si les sacaba el tubo teniendo la placa alimentada con tension.

es esto medianamente normal ?


----------



## palurdo

Si, es normal. No siempre pasa si el circuito resonante de cebado no sintoniza perfectamente con la frecuencia del transformador, pero si es el caso, y es lo deseable porque es necesario un voltaje muy alto para cebar el tubo, lo que limita que el voltaje siga subiendo es que la resistencia del tubo baja rápidamente al encenderse. Pero si no hay tubo, el voltaje resonante sigue subiendo hasta que fuerza a fallar algún transistor o se cruza algún condensador


----------



## Don Plaquetin

peperc dijo:


> y las conecte a tubos fluorescentes rectos, con sus zocalos y funcionaron bien.
> Pero en 2 placas me ocurrio que se quemaron solo si les sacaba el tubo teniendo la placa alimentada con tension.
> 
> es esto medianamente normal ?



Al desconectarla la carga de la lampara incrementa la tensión de colector base y mueren los transistores pasa en mucho casos 

Nunca las pruebo en vacio...

*...*

Mi pregunta es la siguiente supongamos que adapto la fuente de la lampara y la pongo la mitad de 2 electrolítico (medio puente 150V push-pull) *podre usar la placa como fuente ??*


----------



## palurdo

Si, pero tendrías el mismo problema que en un transformador electrónico para halógena, ya que es prácticamente el mismo circuito, y es que para que le lleguen correctamente los pulsos alternos a los transistores, por el minitransformador debe pasar algo de corriente por el primario, lo que implica que la fuente necesita un consumo mínimo o una carga mínima a la salida, si no, se para.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

palurdo dijo:


> Si, pero tendrías el mismo problema que en un transformador electrónico para halógena, ya que es prácticamente el mismo circuito, y es que para que le lleguen correctamente los pulsos alternos a los transistores, por el minitransformador debe pasar algo de corriente por el primario, lo que implica que la fuente necesita un consumo mínimo o una carga mínima a la salida, si no, se para.



Es verdad  pero es lo que estaba pensando  tonto de mi !!!

hare eso y le colocare la carga,,, al fin de cuenta quiero alimentar unos 20 led


----------



## peperc

hola, que interesante, asi que la tension va subiendo y subiendo hasta que al final la lampara se enciende.
en realidad ese tipo de circuitos yo no se analizarlo, pero es interesante.

calculo yo que las reactancias o balastos electronicos que se venden en las ferreterias.

deben tener esto solucionado, sino, basta sacar el tubo para que la reactancia se queme.

se que no valen mucho , pero esto se podria solucionar con un descargador ? algo que si el tubo no esta haga las veces de tubo, pero NO moleste si el tubo esta.
cual seria la tension a la que este circuito deberia proteger un descargador ?


----------



## shevchenko

nose... fijate si los trasistores estan sin transformador de aislacion (trabajan directo con el inductor) mira el datasheet del transistor para saber su voltaje maximo... tal vez con unos mje13003-9 unos 400v pico o un poco menos...


----------



## peperc

hola , suelen usar 13003 o sino 4203, pero no se con que tension se prende  el tubo.
asi que menos de 400 v , pero mas de ... cuanto??


----------



## palurdo

Hola chicos.

El otro día empezó a parpadear una de mis lámparas CFL de 15W que compré hace 6 años de oferta (5 bombillas por 6€), hasta que se le fundió un filamento. No es la primera que se funde (compré varias cajas de 5 bombillas), pero como al ponerle un apaño al filamento fundido, la lámpara costaba mucho al arrancar, hice algunos experimentos con ella:

Medí la corriente en continua a través del tubo encendido (a la salida de la inductancia), usando un puente de diodos en serie y un condensador de 100nF/630V a modo de filtro, eran 150mA. Medí el voltaje usando la misma configuración usando el puente entre los filamentos del tubo, y medí 83V, lo que me salía 12.4W de salida.

De acuerdo. Entonces pienso, si tengo a la salida 83V, y la inductancia limita a 150mA, entonces si uso un puente rectificador de diodos rápidos, puedo usar el circuito para encender 25 leds de 1W (porque leds de 0.5W vendrían muy justos) en serie, modificándolo de esta forma:

Circuito original:



Cambiando el tubo por un puente de diodos UF4007:



Al fin y al cabo, una vez el tubo está ionizado, se controla mediante corriente, al igual que los leds en serie, con la salvedad de que los leds funcionan en continua y el tubo en alterna.

Según se ve en el esquema modificado, el puente rectificador deshace la resonancia de C3 del cebado del circuito original, ya que a C3 sólo le llegan pulsos en continua (de hecho funciona ligeramente como filtro).

Bueno, los diodos se pueden acoplar en la misma PCB. De hecho, yo he aprovechado el hueco que había para colocar una PTC, de manera que pude colocar 2 de los 4 diodos del puente. Así queda el circuito:



La barra de leds la hice pegando con pegamento termoconductor los 25 leds de 1W a una barra de aluminio anodizado de 2cm de ancho, y de 43cm de largo. Aquí queda el montaje:



Y bueno, lo alimenté con tensión de red, y después de salir de mi escondite tras comprobar que nada explotaba, esto es lo que me encontré:



Ahora vienen los números...

Resulta que midiendo la cadena de leds, al conectar la alimentación, tengo 84V que bajan a 80V exactos al cabo de un par de minutos, y se estabiliza en ese voltaje. La corriente se queda en 110mA y no sube más (subía ligeramente al ir cortocircuitando leds para comprobar hasta qué punto la reactancia limita la corriente). La temperatura de la barra de leds tras funcionar durante un buen rato, era de unos 30º habiendo una temperatura ambiente de 20º, el casquillo con el circuito, sobre su temperatura igualmente no llegaba a tener un calor notable, más bien un tacto templado. En el circuito lo que más se calentaba es la reactancia, aunque no mucho. Transistores y diodos, sobre todo los rápidos de salida, no tienen un calentamiento apreciable, quizá los calentaba yo al tocarlos con la mano (estando el circuito recien desconectado, se entiende). 

Y ahora lo que me "mosquea", que el mismo circuito con leds, entregue 3W menos que cuando se usa el tubo. Si el circuito tuviera pérdidas escandalosas, como por ejemplo 6W (Entrada 15W, Salida 9W), el casquillo tendría que estar ardiendo, pero no es así. Por lo que creo que por alguna razón con el equivalente LED, el circuito está transformando menos potencia. Se me ocurre que el circuito con los leds puede estar oscilando a una frecuencia ligeramente más elevada, lo que hace que L1 impida más el paso la corriente.

¿Qué pensais? ¿Le quito vueltas a la bobina a ver que pasa?

El montaje, así, dando 9W de iluminación LED, lo he sometido a 48 horas ininterrumpidas de funcionamiento. No ha explotado nada. También he encendido y apagado la regleta de enchufes varias veces seguidas durante 1 minuto, las luces apagan y encienden al instante, y no ha habido ningún comportamiento extraño.


----------



## mcrven

Pregunto, colega: ¿Qué tal pensar en alimentar dos tiras de LED en antiparalelo y en AC?


----------



## palurdo

mcrven dijo:


> Pregunto, colega: ¿Qué tal pensar en alimentar dos tiras de LED en antiparalelo y en AC?



Ya lo había pensado, poner 2 tiras de 25 leds de 0.5W en antiparalelo. Incluso pensé en poner ambas tiras en push-pull (una hacia 310V y otra hacia 0V), de esa manera de repente me encuentro con dos condensadores de 47nF que hacen de filtro. 

Sin embargo la última la descarté casi de inmediato, porque en caso de fallo y que uno de los transistores quede en cortocircuito, la tira que se encuentre alimentada de repente verá los 310V enteros y se fundirá. En el caso del puente o de las tiras en antiparalelo, si uno de los transistores se cortocircuita, los leds, simplemente dejan de encenderse.

Por otro lado, no probé con 50 leds, porque en caso de desastre, prefería perder sólo 25 leds y no 50. Igualmente para las tiras en antiparalelo hacen falta al menos un UF4007 en serie con cada tira, para que no hayan pérdidas por la recuperación de portadores en las uniones de los LEDs, ya que los diodos rápidos conmutarán casi al instante el cambio de ciclo.

Voy a probar con diodos de 0.5W en antiparalelo para ver si pasa lo mismo con el tema de la potencia (tengo dos bombillas rotas más del mismo tipo que estaba guardando para arreglarlas ) pero antes tengo que conseguir más aluminio en tira. La barra que usé era un embellecedor de una ventana, que ya no existe.

Gracias por tu opinión. En algún sitio he visto que se desaconsejaba este montaje, pero no veo razones reales para ello.

Además sería interesante ver si sería aprovechable con reactancias tradicionales de fluorescentes. Sería un reciclaje en ciertas areas poblacionales a tener en cuenta. La reactancia capacitiva para encender una tira de leds tiene el inconveniente de que en el encendido, el condensador tiene que cargarse, haciendo que una corriente grande atraviese los leds hasta que se estabiliza el circuito. Con una reactancia inductiva, el transitorio de encendido y apagado conlleva transiciones de corriente suaves (y voltajes bruscos, pero al estar en serie el voltaje no sería demasiado problema más que para el interruptor, al igual que con el fluorescente clásico).


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá agrandar C6 para mas luz , no te olvides que ese capacitor evitaría que se te quemen los leds  si un transistor se pone en corto , así que los podés poner en serie + antiparalelo. O sea que no pondrias las dos tiras en antiparalelo , sino que pondrias en serie los conjuntos de a dos leds en antipàralelo.

Podés usar el envase-bote de un desodorante en aerosol como disipador de aluminio 

Saludos !


----------



## palurdo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá agrandar C6 para mas luz , no te olvides que ese capacitor evitaría que se te quemen los leds  si un transistor se pone en corto , así que los podés poner en serie + antiparalelo. O sea que no pondrias las dos tiras en antiparalelo , sino que pondrias en serie los conjuntos de a dos leds en antipàralelo.
> 
> Podés usar el envase-bote de un desodorante en aerosol como disipador de aluminio
> 
> Saludos !



Si, he hecho los deberes, la combinación de C5,C6 y C7 me dan 66nF, y L1, aunque marca 2.7mH, mide 2.822mH. Los condensadores miden lo que marcan. Teniendo en los leds 80V, caen en condensadores y bobina (155-80)=75V y como medi 0.11A, saco una resistencia equivalente de 682ohm que sería la suma de las impedancias de la bobina y el conjunto de condensadores. Resolviendo la ecuación de segundo grado donde la incógnita es F, me salen 2 frecuencias, 36.2kHz y 3.91kHz. La primera frecuencia el elemento limitante es la bobina y la segunda sería el condensador. Está claro que la segunda no puede ser, por lo que tendríamos una frecuencia de 36.2kHz, y a esa frecuencia L1 tiene una Req=614ohm y Ce una Req de 68ohm.

Si subimos los 3 condensadores a valores absurdos, tenemos sólo la resistencia equivalente de la bobina, de 614ohm, por lo que la corriente sería de 75/614=122mA en lugar de 110mA, y una potencia final de 80*0.122=9.77W, es decir, que pasamos de 8.8W a 9.7W.

Poniendo valores razonables de condensadores (por ejemplo, 470nF@250V), subiríamos de 8.8W a 9.55W, una ganancia de algo más de medio vatio. No es que sea una gran mejora, pero si tienes espacio para los condensadores y el coste de ellos compensa, porque sean reciclados por ejemplo, pues por pocos W que sean, buenos son.


----------



## yosimiro

Por lo que estuve viendo a lo largo del post, este es un excelente aporte, que podría independizarse del mismo, bajo el nombre de *driver para lámpara led, con circuito de ahorradora.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunto , sacar L1 y manejarse exclusivamente con  C5 y C6 mucho mas chicas ?


----------



## palurdo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunto , sacar L1 y manejarse exclusivamente con  C5 y C6 mucho mas chicas ?



Intuyo que habría un problema. Si obvias el efecto de T1, tienes un condensador en serie con los leds y la bobina L1. La frecuencia de resonancia natural de L1/Ce es 1/(2*π*√(2.7*66*10^-12))=12kHz. Cómo T1 fuerza la oscilación a 36kHz, el sistema se encuentra lejos de oscilar naturalmente. Ahora si quitas L1 y bajas Ce de valor, creo que hay peligro de que T1 y Ce acaben en resonancia serie obligando a oscilar a los transistores en cientos de kHz y al mismo tiempo suponiendo un cortocircuito para los diodos a la frecuencia de resonancia.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si las multinacionales gastaban un inductor por lámpara  . . .  por algo sería , no  ?

Cómo esas lámparas ya no tiene sentido arreglarlas como originales , podemos comenzar a herejizarlas muajajaja


----------



## peperc

si.
a mi me sorprendio que le hayan encontrado ese uso, no sabia que era posible.
es muy interesante.

pero no dejo de pensar que hacer lo mismo con un capacitor de 2,2 uF o algo mayor, me parece mas interesante y no tengo el riesog de que esos transistores se pongan en corto y me hagan desastre.

el XC me limita la intensidad naturalmente.



ahora bien, ya que estan con este tipo de circuito y veo que se le puede sacar cierta  energia, les pregunto :
seria posible modificarlo con minimo de cambios para hacer un zumbador de 220v ? 
o sea aprovechar el circuito para hacer algo que haga ruido , con un parlantito o un buzzer piezo electrico o algo ?? 
asi si uno necesita un oscilador a 220v , pues si se ahorra unas cuantas cosas.

ya veo que le saben sacar 80v y algo mas de 100 mA 
pero la frecuencia que usa es muy alta...

seria una aplicacion interesante si sale directo , sin muchas modificaciones.
se supone por lo que entiendo que ese circuito  es un oscilador


----------



## palurdo

mcrven dijo:


> Pregunto, colega: ¿Qué tal pensar en alimentar dos tiras de LED en antiparalelo y en AC?



Hecho, he cogido otra lampara CFL fundida y le he colocado dos diodos UF4007 para que corten rápido, y he alimentado dos tiras en antiparalelo. He eliminado el condensador de 2n7 ya que al estar en alterna ahora mismo no sirve de mucho, y he usado sus pads para colocar los diodos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés usar el envase-bote de un desodorante en aerosol como disipador de aluminio



Para esperar a vaciar el desodorante, pues casi mejor uso unos los platos de aluminio de un par de discos duros antiguos que guardaba de desguaze  (inicialmente usé un solo plato, pero por los motivos que contaré más adelante, usé dos más).

Bueno, pues hecho el experimento, con buen resultado. He usado leds de 0.2W, en dos tiras de 31 leds, comprendidos por 24 leds rojos y 7 leds azules, alternados 3R-1A-3R....1A-3R. La idea es hacer una lampara para estimular el crecimiento de plantas aromáticas, ejem, medicinales, ejem ejem... con una caida en total de 2.4V*24+3.2V*7=80V, al igual que con los 25 leds blancos.

Los leds son de 60mA, y aunque pasan unos 110mA, lo hacen la mitad del tiempo por lo que de manera efectiva pasarían 55mA. Podía haber usado leds de 0.5W que también tengo, pero estos son de mejor calidad (más lúmen/W).

Los números son muy parecidos a la tira de leds blancos que usa el puente completo, igualmente salen unos 9W (81V*112mA).

El caso es que estos leds son más difíciles de soldar. No porque sean en montaje superficial, sino porque parece ser que el encapsulado de plástico tiene un punto de fusión cercano a los 200ºC y es dificil no deformarlo al soldar los pads. Al principio usé un plato de aluminio de un disco duro, como se ve en la foto, pero al ser mucho menos metal que la tira de aluminio, se calentaba bastante más. De hecho en la primera prueba, desconecté al cabo de 30 minutos cuando la temperatura del disipador había sobrepasado los 60ºC.

Así que con el sobrante de la barra de aluminio hice 4 separadores que usé para colocar dos discos más apilados, y todo el conjunto unido por dos esparragos de 4mm y 40mm de largo, que anclan por el otro extremo en la tapa del casquillo de la bombilla CFL. 

De esta manera la temperatura en el disipador se mantiene entre 40-45ºC que es bastante más razonable. El circuito, como en el caso anterior, no se calienta significativamente.

Las primeras 18h la lámpara funcionó bastante bien, si bien desde el principio había un led rojo que brillaba mucho menos que el resto (seguramente fue culpa mía al aplicar calor al soldarlo porque se veía arqueado). Al cabo de 18h de encendida la lampara se apagó, medí los leds, y el led "tocado" no encendía individualmente. Es decir, si un LED se corta, la lámpara se apaga y ya está, el driver no se quema. Aún así desenchufé y reenchufé varias veces la lámpara para ver qué pasaba, y en una de ellas, el diodo dañado se cortocircuitó y la lámpara volvió a encender casi con normalidad (con el susodicho led apagado). Sustituí el led dañado, esta vez por un led en buenas condiciones y soldado con cuidado de no sobrecalentarlo, y la lámpara ha estado funcionando sin problemas durante 24 horas más hasta que la apagué.

Conclusión: Ambas configuraciones, antiparalelo y puente completo, como era de esperar funcionan de manera similar. Si bien aunque tanto el tubo fluorescente como los leds, son dispositivos controlados por corriente, parece ser que las diferencias de conducción de ambos dispositivos en la conmutación cuando la tensión baja de 80V hace que el driver desarrolle menor potencia cuando se usan LEDs, aunque se tiene menos pérdidas de calor ya que en general el driver parece ir menos extresado.


----------



## peperc

hola, que suerte que no se te quemo cuando se apagaron los leds.
aca en el foro me comentaron que esa plaqueta si NO tiene carga su tension de salidad va en aumento  hasta que se quema.

he encontrado lamparas de bajo consumo con la placa quemada y otras que no funcionaban con la placa sana.
no se si todos los circuitos son iguales.


----------



## palurdo

Pero eso es cuando hay una resonancia serie entre el condensador de 2n7 y la bobina, que es necesaria para ionizar el tubo a una tensión de 600V. Sin embargo en el circuito a puente completo ese condensador ya no puede estar en resonancia con la bobina al estar polarizado en continua, y en el circuito antiparalelo directamente lo eliminé para evitar esto. Por otra parte, si por T1 no pasa corriente, no hay pulsos en las bases de los transistores y el circuito no oscila. De todas formas creo que este diseño al llevar un divisor capacitivo es más robusto ya que elimina el transitorio de carga del condensador a través de los transistores en el arranque. Pero total es un condensador extra que se puede añadir a cualquier circuito de estas lámparas sin perjudicar el funcionamiento.


----------



## peperc

hola, mil gracias por explicar.
yo ese tipo de circuitos no lo comprendo.

entonces, si saco ese capacitor, o le cambio el valor, pues ya no se quema la placa, pero , tambien imagino que no sera capaz el circuito de  encender tubos fluorescentes, como fue diseñado.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

PD: no entendi bien el final de su comentario, pone que agregando un C. a el circuito original  ya no se quema la placa al no haber tubo ?? 
entendi bien ? o se mezclo  con el circuito de los leds ?¿ 

muchas gracias.


----------



## palurdo

peperc dijo:


> hola, mil gracias por explicar.
> yo ese tipo de circuitos no lo comprendo.
> 
> entonces, si saco ese capacitor, o le cambio el valor, pues ya no se quema la placa, pero , tambien imagino que no sera capaz el circuito de  encender tubos fluorescentes, como fue diseñado.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> PD: no entendi bien el final de su comentario, pone que agregando un C. a el circuito original  ya no se quema la placa al no haber tubo ??
> entendi bien ? o se mezclo  con el circuito de los leds ?¿
> 
> muchas gracias.



Claro, sin ese condensador el voltaje no puede hacer arrancar el tubo. De hecho es una avería muy común este condensador en muchas CFL.

Con añadir el condensador del semipuente capacitivo me refería a la modificación para LEDs. El tubo es un circuito abierto al encender mientras no se ceba, y los leds son diodos, que conducen cuando hay corriente en un sentido. Si solo hay un condensador de acople a alterna, en el instante inicial el condensador se carga a través de los diodo, la bobina y los transistores, mientras que si hay un semipuente capacitivo o divisor capacitivo, ambos condensadores se cargan en el arranque a VCC/2 directamente desde VCC y gnd sin pasar por los diodos, transistores etc. Para un tubo esto no afecta mucho, pero fíjate que para lámparas a partir de 15W se suele poner de serie el puente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

2n7 también activa los filamentos


----------



## eiefem

¿Existe alguna manera de saber si el circuito de una bombilla CFL funciona correctamente, cuando la propia bombilla no funciona? Supongo que desarmar otra y probarla en ese circuito, pero no quisiera, como decimos por aquí, "desvestir a un santo para vestir a otro". Y, si finalmente el circuito también está estropeado, me voy a cubrir de gloria.

El tema es que me gustaría recuperar ese circuito porque incluye sensores de luz, la lámpara se encendía en la noche y apagaba en el día. A la lámpara le he hecho ya la prueba de continuidad en los dos filamentos, y ninguno da continuidad, aparte la zona se ve ya gris oscuro dentro del tubo.

Pero es que no tengo ni idea de como comprobar si ese circuito funciona. No sé como conectarlo a un polímetro, que escala poner, que resultado debo obtener... Entiendo que hay cuatro cables que van, dos a dos, a las bobinas de la lámpara, pero he leído algo sobre que es una corriente oscilante, que el circuito solo funciona ante la presencia de los filamentos y no me aclaro.

Es una lámpara de 220v y 24w.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo. Espero haber acertado con el hilo en el cual poner mi petición.


----------



## sergiot

eiefem dijo:


> ¿Existe alguna manera de saber si el circuito de una bombilla CFL funciona correctamente, cuando la propia bombilla no funciona? Supongo que desarmar otra y probarla en ese circuito, pero no quisiera, como decimos por aquí, "desvestir a un santo para vestir a otro". Y, si finalmente el circuito también está estropeado, me voy a cubrir de gloria.
> 
> El tema es que me gustaría recuperar ese circuito porque incluye sensores de luz, la lámpara se encendía en la noche y apagaba en el día. A la lámpara le he hecho ya la prueba de continuidad en los dos filamentos, y ninguno da continuidad, aparte la zona se ve ya gris oscuro dentro del tubo.
> 
> Pero es que no tengo ni idea de como comprobar si ese circuito funciona. No sé como conectarlo a un polímetro, que escala poner, que resultado debo obtener... Entiendo que hay cuatro cables que van, dos a dos, a las bobinas de la lámpara, pero he leído algo sobre que es una corriente oscilante, que el circuito solo funciona ante la presencia de los filamentos y no me aclaro.
> 
> Es una lámpara de 220v y 24w.
> 
> Gracias por vuestro tiempo. Espero haber acertado con el hilo en el cual poner mi petición.


Ojo con el tester, genera alta tensión y lo podes quemar, existen emuladores de tubos, como asi tambien se los usa para probar las fuentes de la retro-ilimunación en los viejos monitores.


----------



## DOSMETROS

eiefem dijo:


> ¿Existe alguna manera de saber si el circuito de una bombilla CFL funciona correctamente, cuando la propia bombilla no funciona?



Primero mide que ambos filamentos del tubo estén sanos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola

si colocas un foco led lo tiene que prender sin mas. y asi sabrás si funciona o NO. tambien se puede hacer una prueba con una resistencia de 1K pero no quiero que te líes tanto. prueba con el foco.

Adios


----------



## eiefem

sergiot dijo:


> Ojo con el tester, genera alta tensión y lo podes quemar, existen emuladores de tubos, como asi tambien se los usa para probar las fuentes de la retro-ilimunación en los viejos monitores.


Gracias por el aviso, sé que no me he cargado el polímetro pero no se me vuelve a ocurrir hacerlo. Buscaré tu propuesta, a ver si encuentro ese emulador, o como hacerlo.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero mide que ambos filamentos del tubo estén sanos


Puse el polímetro en "resistencia", y no se iba a cero, se queda en el 1, entiendo que es que no hay continuidad.


Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Hola
> 
> si colocas un foco led lo tiene que prender sin mas. y asi sabrás si funciona o NO. tambien se puede hacer una prueba con una resistencia de 1K pero no quiero que te líes tanto. prueba con el foco.
> 
> Adios


Gracias por tu respuesta, pero tengo dudas. 
Me hablas de un foco led, yo tengo focos led de 220v, ¿Te refieres a conectar ese foco, a los dos cables que irían a un filamento?. 
Respecto a la resistencia de 1K, que tengo tanto ese valo como alguna variable, ¿Que debo ver al conectarla?


----------



## switchxxi

Fotos bien iluminadas de las caras de la placa ayudaría mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS

eiefem dijo:


> Puse el polímetro en "resistencia", y no se iba a cero, se queda en el 1, entiendo que es que no hay continuidad.



Si marca OL está el filamento abierto y no andará , creo recordar que había que ponerle un capacitor de 10 nF en paralelo.


----------



## ricbevi

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si marca OL está el filamento abierto y no andará , creo recordar que había que ponerle un capacitor de 10 nF en paralelo.


Solo si uno de los filamentos estaba cortado, con un capacitor de 10nF x 500V/1Kv de aislación en paralelo con el cortado yo he puesto a funcionar para prueba algún que otro foco de ese tipo. 

Solo a forma experimental pero creo recordar que calentaba el tubo/vidrio en sí de forma exagerada para el uso "normal", de esa forma.

Si los dos están cortados, no probé y ya es medio tarde cuando los de LED son los que dominan el mercado.


----------



## eiefem

ricbevi dijo:


> Solo si uno de los filamentos estaba cortado, con un capacitor de 10nF x 500V/1Kv de aislación en paralelo con el cortado yo he puesto a funcionar para prueba algún que otro foco de ese tipo.
> 
> Solo a forma experimental pero creo recordar que calentaba el tubo/vidrio en sí de forma exagerada para el uso "normal", de esa forma.
> 
> Si los dos están cortados, no probé y ya es medio tarde cuando los de LED son los que dominan el mercado.


Deben estar los dos cortados, porque en ninguno me da continuidad.

Si Ricbevi, entiendo perfectamente que se trata de tecnología obsoleta y superada. Pero me lo planteo, aparte de por el hecho de que ese circuito disponga de conmutación por luminosidad (que no suelen llevarlo las bombillas), por aprender algo más de lo poco que sé sobre este tipo de circuitos.
Por lo pronto, me estoy planteando, a las malas, usar un tubo fluorescente como comprobador de funcionamiento, y reciclar el circuito para usarlo con ese tubo (si funciona).
De acuerdo en lo obsoleto, pero tengo un "mal" endémico. Tiendo a ahorrar dinero reaprovechando todo lo que puedo. A veces da muchos dolores de cabeza, pero en varfias ocasiones me ha dado buen resultado.


----------



## ricbevi

eiefem dijo:


> Deben estar los dos cortados, porque en ninguno me da continuidad.
> 
> Si Ricbevi, entiendo perfectamente que se trata de tecnología obsoleta y superada. Pero me lo planteo, aparte de por el hecho de que ese circuito disponga de conmutación por luminosidad (que no suelen llevarlo las bombillas), por aprender algo más de lo poco que sé sobre este tipo de circuitos.
> Por lo pronto, me estoy planteando, a las malas, usar un tubo fluorescente como comprobador de funcionamiento, y reciclar el circuito para usarlo con ese tubo (si funciona).
> De acuerdo en lo obsoleto, pero tengo un "mal" endémico. Tiendo a ahorrar dinero reaprovechando todo lo que puedo. A veces da muchos dolores de cabeza, pero en varfias ocasiones me ha dado buen resultado.


De acuerdo, puedes usar un tubo fluorescente de los pequeños como los que vienen de luz ultravioleta para detectar billetes falsos, secar la pintura de uñas, etc. Los hay también de luz cálida o día y al ser pequeños, los filamentos son parecidos.

Yo tengo de algunas de esas para probar tubos de scaner antiguos o back light de LCD, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS

eiefem dijo:


> Deben estar los dos cortados, porque en ninguno me da continuidad.



Raro , en general solo uno se quema y el foco no anda más


----------



## eiefem

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Raro , en general solo uno se quema y el foco no anda más


Lo siento, solo te sé decir que ninguno da continuidad. Soy bastante lego en esta materia que vosotros controlais.


ricbevi dijo:


> De acuerdo, puedes usar un tubo fluorescente de los pequeños como los que vienen de luz ultravioleta para detectar billetes falsos, secar la pintura de uñas, etc. Los hay también de luz cálida o día y al ser pequeños, los filamentos son parecidos.
> 
> Yo tengo de algunas de esas para probar tubos de scaner antiguos o back light de LCD, etc.


Se me ha ocurrido algo que. probablemente, sea una estupidez. Si lo he entendido, se trata de dos filamentos que van dentro del fluorescente, y que se pondrán incandescentes por efecto de la corriente que les llega del circuito. Yo tengo bombillas enanas de coche, de 5w a 12v, de filamento. ¿Crees que me servirían para esa prueba? No me preocupa cargarme un par, mientras lo que ocurra no las haga explotar.


switchxxi dijo:


> Fotos bien iluminadas de las caras de la placa ayudaría mucho.


Te juro que no es por no hacerlas. 
Por un lado, como aquí se ha dicho, es tecnología obsoleta. 
Por otro, no me planteo desoldar ni soldar nada en ese circuito, está todo muy apretado, tengo pocos y malos medios, y ni mi vista ni mi pulso son ya lo que eran. Vale más vuestro tiempo que mis logros con ese circuito.
Si probando el circuito con "algo" funciona, me plantearía sacrificar una bombilla CFL para usarla con este circuito, por lo de los sensores lumínicos que los traen muy pocas bombillas y me viene bien que los tenga. Pero si con esto no le doy solución, entonces prefiero buscarme la vida de otra manera para poner luz en la terraza.


----------



## ricbevi

No veo de que te serviría, si no tiene la parte fluorescente dentro que te "avisara" que la parte de alta tensión esta andando. 

Por otro lado no creo que desarrollen potencia tal como para verlos prendidos por un instante. 

Los originales se parece mas a un foquito de filamento de los usados para iluminación de tableros(hablando de características eléctricas de cosas tipo automotriz) que a esos.

De todas formas como decimos por acá y en mi época "el gato es suyo, si es de su antojo, proceda"


----------



## switchxxi

Las fotos era para ver si se puede anular la parte del CFL y dejar la de detección de luz. de ahí se puede colocar una lampara de LED.


----------



## eiefem

ricbevi dijo:


> No veo de que te serviría, si no tiene la parte fluorescente dentro que te "avisara" que la parte de alta tensión esta andando.
> 
> Por otro lado no creo que desarrollen potencia tal como para verlos prendidos por un instante.
> 
> Los originales se parece mas a un foquito de filamento de los usados para iluminación de tableros(hablando de características eléctricas de cosas tipo automotriz) que a esos.
> 
> De todas formas como decimos por acá y en mi época "el gato es suyo, si es de su antojo, proceda"


Y hay otro refrán que dice "la curiosidad mató al gato". lo voy a intentar y te cuento, porque creo que puedo hacerme con esos foquitos de filamento que se usaban para iluminar tableros en automoción. Gracias por la idea y por tus avisos.


switchxxi dijo:


> Las fotos era para ver si se puede anular la parte del CFL y dejar la de detección de luz. de ahí se puede colocar una lampara de LED.


Es que, como el lego alucinado que soy, acabo de quedarme medio bobo con algo que he encontrado en internet. Con una resistencia de 220K, un triac BT139, y una célula fotoeléctrica, se puede hacer un interruptor crepuscular a 220v. Y, básicamente, trataba de salvar el circuito de la CFL para esto, y tengo todos los componentes. 
No os subo el circuito porque tengo entendido que aquí no se pueden mostrar fotos que no sean propias. Pero seguro que sabéis de sobra a que me estoy refiriendo.
Y no sigo con esto último, porque creo que ya estoy saliéndome de este hilo y entrando en algún otro, que buscaré.
Gracias.


----------

